# Mi lista de la compra para esta crisis



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Aviso tocho gigante.

Esta es la lista de empresas que A DIA DE HOY me gustaria tener en cartera. Bajo mi punto de vista es una mezcla de distintos secores y distintas geografias.

Hay algunas de esas empresas en las que voy a entrar seguro y otras en las que solo voy a entrar en determinadas circunstancias, motivadas fundamentalmente por un precio de derribo (PER menor a cinco o Price/book value por debajo de 0.5, segun el sector) y siempre que piense que estas empresas no van a ampliar capital. Es por ello que estas compras oportunistas se van a dar (cuando se den) en unos meses o incluso anos.

Esta lista es totalmente fluida y puede cambiar con el paso de las semanas. Actualmente estoy al 100% de liquidez. Paso a enumerar debajo las empresas que formarian parte de mi cartera principal (core). Luego pondre el resto mas tarde y hare un ultimo post con las que serian mis posibles compras oportunistas. Me he hecho las siguientes preguntas de cara a una posible comprar.


Que probabilidad tiene esta empresa de ampliar capital?
Es esta empresa una lider en su sector?
Esta la empresa fuertemente endeudada, poniendo en peligro el pago de futuros dividendos o el CAPEX de la empresa
Tiene esta empresa grandes ventajas competitivas, MOATs, barreras de entrada para los competidores?
Ha corregido la accion desde que empezo esta situacion de forma que hay una ventaja comprando ahora en relacion a los ultimos meses? (Nota, las referencias a precios son de hace unos dias, asi que ahora no son exactamente esos)


AENA
Baja. Buen nivel de caja y lineas de credito sin utilizar. Necesitaria mas de 12 meses completos sin ingresos para ampliar capital.
Sin duda. Hay pocas comparables del tamano de AENA en el mercado mundial cotizando.
No. Nivel manejable de deuda
Absolutamente. No tiene competencia de ningun tipo en nuestro pais. Correccion grande desde los 167.6 euros el 21 de Febrero. PER actual de 11

2. Airbus

Probabilidad media. 9300 millones de liquidez. 2000 millones de deuda a corto plazo y 10150 en total.
Sin duda. Duopolio total con Boeing
No tiene un gran nivel de deuda para sus ingresos, pero el descenso/caqncelacion de pedidos puede influir negativamente. Es posible que los resultados sean negativos en 2020 y 2021 y el nivel de deuda suba esos anos, para luego normalizarse los ingresos a medio plazo.
Si. Es una industria donde es practicamente imposible entrar, y se requiren decadas, como demuestra el intento de los chinos
Accion muy castigada desde los 130 euros del 21 de Febrero. PER actual de 11

3. REE

Baja. No tiene un nivel de deuda grande y no tiene motivos para perder sus ingresos recurrentes. Estos pueden bajar, pero de ninguna manera de forma dramatica
Si
No tiene un nivel de deuda grande y lo cubre sobradamente con el free-cash flow en terminos de pagar intereses etc.
Es un monopolio. Ventaja competitiva total
Desde el 21 de Febrero ha bajado un 20%. No tanto como otras, pero es dificil que baje mas de un 10/15% adicional.
ALTERNATIVA - La italiana Terna, pero esta cotiza a PER 15.5 respecto al 11.8 de REE. Para mi REE tiene un mayor riesgo regulatorio/bolivariano/confiscatorio, pero quizas no justifica una diferencia tan grande con la italiana. A igualdad de PER me meto en la Italiana.

4. Snam

Baja. No se espersa una bajada en los ingresos recurrentes y no tiene niveles de deuda altos
Es tres veces mayor que Enagas y tiene negocio no solo en Italia sino en mas sitios de Europa. Lider indiscutible en el sector de redes de gas en europa.
No. no tiene un nivel alto de deuda.
Sin duda. Monopolio puro y duro y ademas al ser el mayor de europa tiene un nivel de negociacion con proveedores aun mayor
Desde el 21 de Febrero ha bajado un 21%, con bajadas hasta el 36%. Estas bajadas son muy similares a las de Enagas ALTERNATIVA - Enagas. Al igual que con REE, Enagas me da miedo a un nivel politico, que se cree ruido mediatico alrededor, lo que, aunque no pase nada al final, significa que la accion va a bajar un 10/15% solo por eso. Snam esta a PER 12 y Enagas a 10.5. A este nivel compensa entrar en la italiana por menos riesgo politico y por ser de un tamano mayor. Los niveles de rentabilidad y margenes son ligeramente mejores en la italiana, pero nada loco tampoco.






5. Iberdrola

Baja. Iberdrola sigue generando pasta a buen ritmo y no veo una situacion en el horizonte que le obligue a tener que ampliar capital
Si. Aunque es un sector con muchas empresas distintas, Iberdrola es sin duda una de las mas importantes, tanto por tamano como por saber hacer bien las cosas
No, la empresa no esta fuertemente endeudada y tiene un nivel de liquidez razonable
No. No es un sector dificil de entrar y hay muchas empresas haciendo cosas parecidad
Desde que empezo esto ha bajado un 20% Una bajada adicional de un 15/20% seria ideal para entrar a un precio muy bueno. PER actual 16.9

6. ACS

Aunque no es una empresa defensiva y puede llamar la atencion, creo que al precio que esta puede ser perfectamernte parte de una cartera para “anos). Posibilidad de ampliacion media/baja. Nivel de caja casi 10.000 millones y nivel de deuda 10500. Free cash flow de mas de 3000 millones.

Bajo mi punto de vista si. No es un liderazgo claro como otros sectores pero si creo que es de las constructoras/concesionarias mejores de europa. 
No. El nivel de deuda es razonable para el negocio que mueve.
No. Es un sector con muchas empresas distintas, asi que por ese lado no tiene proteccion/ventaja
Ha sido fuertemente penalizada con una caida del 45% desde que esto empezo. Ha llegado a caer un 63% y al menos en ese nivel de bajada la espero, como minimo.

7. Inditex

Baja. Tiene un nivel de caja brutal. Es verdad que es una de las afectadas con ingresos minimos ahora mismo y mas gastos, y seguro que esta quemando caja. Pero si Inditex tiene que ampliar, entonces me da que lo de menos es mi cartera de bolsa porque poco mas estariamos en guerra.
Sin duda. Inditex hace, crea, dirige e innova y el resto de retails tratan de copiarles. La joya de la corona del Ibex.
Nivel de deuda minimo
Es un sector con muchos competidores pero Inditex tiene una ventaja competitiva enorme con ellos a nivel de margenes y rentabilidad.
A dia de hoy ha bajado un 27%, llegando a bajar un 41%. En ese punto la espero o un poquito mas abajo.
ALTERNATIVA - Burberry tiene buenas cuentas, pero para mi no es mejor que Inditex. Pero si alguien quiere mirarsela porque por lo que sea no quiere Inditex o quiere mayor exposicion a este sector, pues es interesante.

8. JP Morgan

Media/baja. Si, es un banco, pero tiene un nivel de capital muy muy bueno, el mejor de USA. Si todo se pone ultrachungo es poisible que amplien. Pero si ellos amplianm, todo banco americano (a excepcion de WF probablemente) ampliaria antes que ellos, asi que si se diera el caso de ampliaciones de todo dios, siempre es posible entender el mensaje y salirse a tiempo/con pocas perdidas, si fuera necesario.
Sin duda. Tanto a nivel retail en USA junto a WF y City como a nivel de banca global junto a goldman y alguno mas. Es el puto trasatlantico de la banca por excelencia.
Nivel de capital muy bueno. Por tanto por este lado estan bien (que como dije en A, si todo se pone muy feo lo mismo no es suficiente)
Es un sector que va a tender a adquisciones y fusiones post-crisis. Tienen una posicion muy fuerte para comprarse alguna cosita buena por ahi
Muy castigada para ser USA. En realidad practicamente banca y turismo/viajes han sido los sectores que han bajado de verdad. A dia de hoy un 38% de caida, llegando al 43% Yo creo que va a caer un 50/60% facil, desde precios del 20 de Febrero o asi.
ALTERNATIVA - Wells Fargo. Si no os gusta u os da miedo el tema de banca de inversion dentro de JP (es imposible saber que va a pasar ahi en una crisis gorda) entonces el banco de la diligencia es vuestra respuesta. La mayoria del negocio es banca minorista y de empresas, y son los dioses del riesgo de credito (y esta es una crisis de creidto no de riesgo de mercado). Ha sido aun mas castigada que JP con una bajada a dia de hoy del 45%. Una puta ganga para mi gusto.

9. Square

Media. Es posible que amplien en los proximos dos anos, pero como hablamos de una tecnologica y una historia de crecimiento, es posible que no sea a precios de derribo. Esta empresa es una historia de crecimiento puro y duro. Ahora vale 16 mil kilos, si sale bien, en cinco anos valdra 100 mil. Aunque si sale mas lo mismo valen 5000, o desaparece en unos anos.
No. Es un pez pequeno dentro de un mercado de tiburones, pero es verdad que no esta buscando ser un mastercard en pequeno sino que esta haciendo cosas diferentes/unicas, por tanto ahi tiene menos competencia.
El nivel de deuda no es excesivo, pero cuando estas empresas crecen muchas veces necesitan pasta.
No. Ahi puede entrar quien quiera.
Ha sido bastante castigada con una caida del 36% y una maxima del 54%. A esta la espero al menos a ese 54% y probablemente algo mas.

10. Aviva/Catalana

Aun no me he decidido por una de las dos. Es un sector que no conozco mucho y tengo que leer y reflexionar mas sobre ambas. Pero una de las dos va a la cartera. Respecto a ampliacion yo diria media/baja, con menos opciones de ampliar en Catalana.

Es un mercado con muchas empresas, bastante competitivo. Aviva puede ser considerada lider/relevante en Europa, Catalana no.
No me da la sensacion que tengan un balance chungo ninguna de las dos, al menos comparado con otras aseguradoras, pero reconozco que no tengo mucha idea de analizar este sector. Catalana parece mejor.
No es tan facil montar una aseguradora, pero si que es verdad que hay bastantes en el mercado.
Ambas han sido igualmente castigadas, sobre un 35% aprox, con caidas hasta el 50%. A estas las espero en el 60% o asi, porque cuando el tema se ponga feo, bancos y aseguradoras van a bajar a fuego.

11. Merlin

Baja. Tiene nieles de capital muy buenos en relacion a su deuda, y un uso del capital muy prudente. A mi me parece una joya de empresa.
Si. En sus dos geografias principales, espana y portugal (Lisboa basicamente) si lo es. Tiene unos activos de los buenos de verdad, tanto en centros comerciales (que tiene un peso bajo en su cartera) como en oficinas (con el mayor peso en cartera). La tercera pata es la de centros logisticos, con un nivel de ocupacion altisimo, y siendo este un mercado en claro crecimiento en Espana
Buen balance. Sin problemas a esperar ahi. Cierto que le bajara el tema de centros comerciales etc, pero si le bajan los ingresos un 10% de media y baja de precio un 60%, estas en una situacion increiblemente mejor que antes de la crisis.
Lleva tiempo y esfuerzo montar una REIT y llegar a ese nivel de negocio. Por ese lado estan protegidos
Bajada del 46% y cerca del minimo con caida del 50%. Si pierde ese punto, es bajada libre, asi que atentos a los 6.8 euros o asi (hablo de memoria respecto al soporte) porque si lo pierde es bajada libre, entonces ahi es sentarse, esperar, y pegar uno de los mayores pelotazos de la cartera.

12. BASF

Tengo que leer algo mas de esta, porque no la conozco mucho, pero queria meter algo del sector quimico y esta tiene buenos numeros. Probabilidad baja de ampliar. Aunque tiene un nivel relevante de deuda de 20 kilotones, tiene un ebitda de 7 mil kilos y un free cash-flow de 1200 millones. A poco que sea proactiva y firme unos buenos revolving con la banca alemana, yo creo que esta cubierta.

Por lo que he leido si parece una empresa lider/muy potente en europa en su sector.
El balance es razonablemente bueno, con unos margenes bastante buenos
A ese nivel y tamano esta muy protegida.
Ha bajado a dia de hoy un 33%, con una bajada maxima del 39%. Pillarla con un descuento del 50/55% seria lo ideal.

13. Mondi

Esta empresa me la encontre por casualidad y me ha encantado y me he prometido meterla en cartera. Probabilidad baja de ampliacion, tiene un balance cojonudo.
Es lider en su sector en europa en todos los productos que fabrica.
Buen balance, pocos problemas por ahi.
Su principal riesgo seria que sus productos no fueran demandados, pero en caso de seguir con una fuerte dmanda, su posicion competitiva le ayuda mucho. La necesidad de fabricas de papel/carton etc. hace que no sea facil montar una empresa en ese sector en el corto plazo
Ha bajado un 23% y cotiza a PER 8. Para mi esta regalada. Probablemente no crezca a doble digito su negocio, pero una empresa lider en lo suyo, con buen balance, nada de deuda y a PER 8 o mas bajo, me parece algo a considerar seriamente de cara a meter en cartera.

14. Associated British Food

Una que me parece una joyita del mercado britanico. Por un lado marcas de alimentacion muy buenas como los Twinings, por otro lado es la duena de Primark, que hasta que paso lo del coronabicho iba como un puto tiro. La estan penalizando por tener el primark cerrado, lo que es normal, pero al tener parte de alimentacion, por ahi esta aguantando, asi que no es la misma situacion que Inditex por ejemplo. Probabilidad baja de ampliacion, tienen unas cuentas cojonudas. Caja de mas de 1500 kilos y deyda de 588. Free cash flow de 532 millones por ano.

Para mi totalmente lider. Por un lado Primark, que no tiene comparable por posicionamiento en el mercado y nivel de ventas e implantacion. Por otro marcas muy top de tes y otras cosas por ejemplo.
Ya veis el balance arriba. Cojonudo.
Aunque es un mercado con muchos competidores, tienen una ventaja competitiva grande con Primark. Yo no conozco ningun equivalente con tamano relevante y que gane dinero como lo hacen estos.
Pues le han zurrado algo a esta, con bajadas a dia de hoy del 30% y bajadas maximas del 40. En el 50% respecto a Febrero 2020 la espero. PER actual 16

15. Tesla

Esta es mi ojito derecho y una accion a la que le tengo una fe tremenda, siempre entrando al precio adecuado. 
Posibilidades de ampliacion altas. Lleva un saco de ellas encima. La cosa es si amplia en una situacion de stress financiero y diluye mucho o si amplia con el precio por las nubes y es como tener capital a coste cero.

No quiero entrar en polemicas, tenemos hilo propio de Tesla. Pero creo que en el segmento de coches electricos es el lider indiscutible
El balance no es malo, pero una situacion de pocas ventas la puede meter en problemas. Esta mejor que casi todas las automovilisticas, pero sigue siendo una automovilistica
Clara ventaja competitiva a dia de hoy. Muy muy por delante de la competencia, pero la competencia tiene capital de sobra para acercarse y estrechar el cerco. Si que es verdad que conforme pasa el tiempo y tesla se hace mas grande, tambien aumenta en ingresos y tiene mas “potencia de fuego” para invertir y seguir innovando.
Pues a Tesla le han dado con todo. Si que es cierto que venia de un precio disparatado en maximos historicos por encima de 900 dolares la accion. Actualmente cotiza con un descuento del 47% respecto a ese precio, pero dada la volatilidad de esta accion, yo la espero en 250 o 300 euros, y creo que los va a tocar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Sigo aqui y vuelvo a poner las preguntas:


Que probabilidad tiene esta empresa de ampliar capital?
Es esta empresa una lider en su sector
Esta esta empresa fuertemente endeudada, poniendo en peligro el pago de futuros dividendos o el CAPEX de la empresa
Tiene esta empresa grandes ventajas competitivas, MOATs, barreras de entrada para los competidores?
Ha corregido la accion desde que empezo esta situacion de forma que hay una ventaja comprando ahora en relacion a los ultimos meses?
16. Facebook
1. Baja. No necesitan grandes inversiones y tienen pasta por un tubo. Ademas su negocio no se ve tan resentido (o nada) como los negocios mas tradicionales (la mayoria de los analizados hasta ahora).
2. Sin duda. Junto con Twitter son los amos del cotarro, y ademas tiene Instagram y whatsapp. Esas dos marcas mas facebook son de las mas importantes del mundo en su sector. 
3. Nivel de deuda bajo y generan pasta para aburrir. Lo normal es que salgan de la crisis comprandose algun competidor interesante. Ademas wall street siempre tiene pasta para prestar a estas empresas, nos guste o no...
4. Aunque esta en un sector que se mueve a una velocidad brutal, yo diria que si. No ventajas definitivas, pero la gente no va a dejar de usar el fb o el whatsapp de un dia para otro.
5. 215 USD a 21 de Febrero y a 168 ahora (con el rebote finalizado para mi gusto). LLego a bajar a 137 en Marzo. Mas abajo de ahi la espero.

17. Christian Dior
1. Nunca habia analizado esta empresa y atraves de un forero lo hice y es una joya. Posibilidad baja de ampliar, tienen unas cuentas saneadisimas.
2. Sin duda. Esta empresa tiene algo un poco raro, es como una hermana gemela de LVHM, ambas tienen el mismo maximo accionista y estan como ambas emparejadas, con precios, ratios dividendos etc muy muy similares.
3. Bajo nivel de deuda que no deberia darle problemas para desarrollar su negocio, o para cargar algo mas de deuda en la mochila en estos tiempos malos.
4. Hay muchas empresas de lujo, pero yo creo que esta muy bien posicionada. No es especialmente fuerte en este punto pero tampoco debil diria yo.
5. Viene de 445 y esta a 332, con el rebte agotado a mi parecer. Llego a tocar 252. A partir de ese precio ya me parece algo muy a tener en cuenta. PER actual de 20

18. Johnson and Johnson
1. Es una cosa bestial, con un nivel de facturacion acojonante, y mil marcas y negocios distintos. Tiene desde parte farmaceutica a parte de consumo. Y lo que mas me gusta es que no tiene una deuda descontrolada, como mucha empresa americana gigante. Posibilidades de ampliacion minimas.
2. Si. Es una de las cuatro o cinco mas grandes en su sector en todo el mundo.
3. Muy buenas cuentas, mucho cash disponible. Es posible que salga de las crisis comprando alguna empresa de la competencia o alguna parte de sus negocios a muy buen precio. Y ojo que estos estan apostando a lo bestia con la vacuna del covid 19. Que les saldra bien o mal, pero esto es algo gigante con muchos recursos, no es farmaceutica PACO diciendote que esto lo arreglan ellos en dos meses.
4. Si. En este tipo de sectores no es tan facil llegar y crearte la imagen de marca que tienen sus distintas marcas.
5. Viene de 150 aprox y esta ahora a 141, es decir esta si que lo ha recuperado casi todo, quizas en parte por las expectativas de que den el pelotazo con el COVID. esta a PER 25. Llego a bajar a 11. Si se pone por ahi o algo mas abajo, yo entraria seguro 100/105 estaria bien.

19. Apple
No me voy a meter a contestar todas las preguntas porque la conocemos todos. Ojo y yo soy una persona que odia Apple, jamas tendria un iphone personal (por desgracia tengo uno del trabajo y no me gusta nada) y su planteamiento elitista con sus precios nunca me ha agradado, pero la realidad es que generan pasta a tutiplen, tiene nada de deuda y tienen caja para comprar medio Ibex. Ademas esta siendo bastante castgada, lo que hace que sea una oportunidad interesante de compra.
Viene desde los 323 y esta a 266. Llego a bajar a 215 pero este ano ya estuvo a 170, por lo que la espero entre un precio y otro

20. Alphabet/Google
Lo mismo que con Apple, no voy a entrar en detalle. Google es la mayor empresa de publicidad del mundo, y por tanto es posible que sus ingresos se resientan en los proximos meses. Pero tienen tambien liquidez para aburrir y ademas esta bajando mas que otras empresas interesantes de USA. Yo lo veo como una oportunidad historica de comprarla a un PER razonable, a pesar de que quizas sus ingresos y beneficios bajen en el corto plazo. Viene de 1518 y esta a 1220. Llego a tocar 1013. PER actual 24. Yo la espero algo por debajo de 1000.

21. Microsoft
No habia caido en ella cuando empece a analizar empresas americanas tecnologicas estas semanas, pero la verdad es que tiene unos numeros impresionantes. El balance esta impoluto y tiene un nivel de crecimiento de ingresos en los ultimos anos increible, para ser una empresa tan madura. Poco mas parece una historia de crecimiento que otra cosa. Encima esta a un PER ya muy atractivo para ser bolsa americana y un icono tecnologico, con todo lo burbujeado que esta la bolsa alli. Viene de 187 y esta a 167 (lleva un rebote brutal). Llego a tocar 135 en Marzo y hace un ano estaba en 120. Yo la espero en esos 120 para entrar. PER actual 29.

22. NBI Bearings

Es una pequena empresa del MAB que hace rodamientos y otras piezas industriales. La encontre en un post de casualidad y me encanto. EL CEO me parece un tio con los pies en el suelo, centrado en tener siempre el balance bien, no apalancarse mucho y no hacer locuras. Tengo la teoria de que las empresas mas pequenas y especialmente del MAB van a sufrir la de dios, y creo que sera una oportunidad de oro para entrar a un precio bajo. Esta no es ni mucho menos lider en su sector, ni tiene ventajas competitivas ni nada, pero tiene mucha caja y poca deuda para su tamano, y un plan claro de crecimiento. Como digo es una apuesta de crecimiento, y a mi personalmente me convence.

Hasta aqui lo que tengo seguro, luego estoy buscando una farmaceutica que este bien, pero no tengo ni idea del sector, y me gustaria meter una de semiconductores, pero tampoco se nada de nada del sector, y finalmente me planteo SAP o Cisco. Tambien CIE Automotive me gusta, pero voy a esperar a que presente las cuentas del Q2 por lo menos, y si se escapa pues mala suerte. Ah y si el petroleo baja a 10 o asi me gustaria entrar a largo tambien.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Reservo espacio para poner las ciclicas con las que tal vez entre de manera "oportunista"


----------



## BABY (7 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias.....tengo algunas de esas a precios no demasiado malos y con pequeñas ganancias a día de hoy ¿¿Saldrías ahora para entrar más adelante a precios más bajos??


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Curioso que coincidamos en ABF y Mondi, que no son tan conocidas. Alguna joyita que recomiendes?

Lo que me queda por poner en este post es: Facebook, Dior, J&J, Apple, Google, Microsoft, NBI Bearings, Una farmacéutica (tengo Novartis ahora pensada, pero es un sector del que no tengo ni puta idea), CIE automotive (está cuento comprarla a precio de saldo), y quiero una de semiconductores o quizás un SAP/Cisco. Ah y buscar la forma de meterle al petróleo cuando esté en 10 dolares


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Si te fijas tengo burberry como alternativa a Inditex. Me pareció una buena empresa si, pero quizás Inditex, Burberry y Dior es demasiado para esos sectores, aunque si es verdad que con Dior tiras más por arriba en lujo y también tienen parte de bebidas y demás.

Le echaré un vistazo a las otras que me dices.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Abr 2020)

Pedazo de hilo y muy currado, lo seguiré con atención.


----------



## Siemer (7 Abr 2020)

Buenas te dejo por aquí una empresa que puede ser interesante y está a precios de ganga, Simon Properties

Luego me citas con lo que te parece.

Saludos!


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias al OP por la información y por el modo en que lo explica. Serio, didáctico y profesional. Bravo.

Dicho lo cual, me atrevo a hacer alguna acotación, no técnica, sino general. Sus análisis están basados en que las cosas vuelvan a la normalidad. 

AENA, por ejemplo: Que aterricen aviones en los aeropuertos y la gente pague 18 euros por una hamburguesa en un bar que paga 500,000 euros de alquiler al año, que se queda AENA. Esto puede ser así y, mucho me temo, que hay muchísimas posibilidades de que luego ya no sea tan así. Lo mismo le diría de las operadoras de aviación, constructores de aviones, etc. El mercado relacionado con volar (todo) ha crecido en los últimos 25 años de forma imparable. Hoy, el 90% de los aviones están en tierra y se han cancelado casi todos los 200.000 vuelos diarios de pasajeros que hay en el mundo. Cuándo volverán a volar? lo harán?

Las empresas de ropa como Inditex o Burberry's notarán enormemente a medio plazo que la gente no podrá salir tanto. Llevo 3 semanas en chandal/pijama. No me voy a poner corbata para cenar con mi familia, como es lógico. Y, por lo que veo a mi alrededor, le pasa a todo el mundo.

Estamos empeñados en que podemos hacer alguna previsión de cómo va a ser la recuperación después del parón económico y es difícil de prever nada tras una situación que no hemos vivido antes. 

Si los que nos gobiernan deciden finalmente establecer la RBU, la inflación va a ser estratosférica, y esto es algo que decidirá de un modo definitivo las estrategias inversoras.

Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Abr 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Muchas gracias al OP por la información y por el modo en que lo explica. Serio, didáctico y profesional. Bravo.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, me atrevo a hacer alguna acotación, no técnica, sino general. Sus análisis están basados en que las cosas vuelvan a la normalidad.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que las previsiones del OP y de hecho de todos son basandonos en un paulatino retorno a la normalidad, que será más lento o más rápido, pero que es obvio que será.
Está por ver si retornaremos a niveles de negocio anteriores, pero en el caso de volar, se volverá a volar y en el caso de salir se volverá a salir. La cuestión es cuando y quien aguantará ( quebrarán cias aereas?? ) y quien se quedará por el camino.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Muchas gracias al OP por la información y por el modo en que lo explica. Serio, didáctico y profesional. Bravo.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, me atrevo a hacer alguna acotación, no técnica, sino general. Sus análisis están basados en que las cosas vuelvan a la normalidad.
> 
> ...



Muy acertado tu comentario. Puedo decirte que mi posición es.muy similar a la tuya. NO creo que volvamos a la.normalidad anterior para muchas de las empresas que tengo en cartera en mucho tiempo. Puedo decirte que de los.ejemplos.que pones(AENA, Airbus, Inditex) tengo claro que para volver a ingresos de 2019 les van a quedar unos años (más a las dos primeras que a Inditex). Pero la forma en que yo Melo planteo es que si tienen buen balance, son un gigante (o monopolio) en su sector y tienen ahora una caída en precio en el mercado del 60%, entonces estás en una situación INfINiTAMENTE mejor entrando ahora que hace dos meses, incluso asumiendo que a dos años vista sus ventas van a bajar pongamos un 30%. Espero que se entienda la explicación.

Es más, si pensara que volvíamos al punto de partida de hace dos meses, no invertiria en esas de la lista y si en IAG, Carnival, Arcelor, Renault etc etc. Y precisamente porque no me planteo eso, no considero a esas acciones como opciones de mi cartera a largo plazo. Las considero eso sí, compras oportunistas para tener unos meses en cartera y aprovechar un rebote largo de unos meses. Pero hablo de entrar en ellas ( si entro) a precios de derribo


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Siemer dijo:


> Buenas te dejo por aquí una empresa que puede ser interesante y está a precios de ganga, Simon Properties
> 
> Luego me citas con lo que te parece.
> 
> Saludos!



Sabes porque lleva bajando de forma constante desde.mediados de 2016? Tiene margenes cojonudos, pero tiene mucha deuda y poco cash, lo veo un poco arriesgado.

Edito: veo que es un REIT americano de centros comerciales y locales para actividades de ocio etc. Buff yo ahí no me meto más que como especulativo. Ahora entiendo la caída desde 2016. Apocalipsis del retail en US. Creo que estos negocios van a ser de los que peor salgan de la crisis. Que como todo, si entras al precio adecuado puedes hacer dinero. La.pregunta es cuál es el precio adecuado para un negocio así? Ni puta idea. Mírate URW que es parecida pero en europa, aunque a mí esa me da auténtico pavor también. Dentro de las REIT me quedo con Merlín, que además es española y no me parece la tipica empresa paco patria.


----------



## BABY (7 Abr 2020)

He deshecho posiciones con plusvalías (donde las tenía) aprovechando el rebote del pangolín muerto, esperando comprar de nuevo cuando vuelva a bajar todo (si es que baja). Me gusta mucho, mucho tu lista de la compra cambiando Tesla por Alphabet o Microsoft.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> He deshecho posiciones con plusvalías (donde las tenía) aprovechando el rebote del pangolín muerto, esperando comprar de nuevo cuando vuelva a bajar todo (si es que baja). Me gusta mucho, mucho tu lista de la compra cambiando Tesla por Alphabet o Microsoft.



Ambas están en mi segunda parte de la lista


----------



## brunstark (7 Abr 2020)

He deshecho posiciones con plusvalías (donde las tenía) aprovechando el rebote del pangolín muerto, esperando comprar de nuevo cuando vuelva a bajar todo (si es que baja). Me gusta mucho, mucho tu lista de la compra cambiando Tesla por Alphabet o Microsoft.


Exactamente igual......no me estarás espiando?
Creo que acertamos, espero.....jajajaja

Eso si yo también espero a Tesla con la escopeta cargada.

Un tío del que se reían y que manda un cohete con satélites, lo hace aterrizar y lo manda de nuevo en un par de días es Dios.
La puta nasa lleva años comprando espacio en los lanzadores rusos desde hace ya un montón de años y llega Elon y les mea encima.


----------



## ValPPCC (7 Abr 2020)

Me gusta la cartera en general, compraria aena, inditex y airbus a precios inferiores de su minimo de marzo.
Merlin la cambiaria por SPG que le veo mas potencial.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Me gusta la cartera en general, compraria aena, inditex y airbus a precios inferiores de su minimo de marzo.
> Merlin la cambiaria por SPG que le veo mas potencial.



A mi me parece muy peligrosa esa de Simon Property. Ya en estos años de bonanza no subía de ingresos, y con la que se viene en USA, el apocalipsis del retail allí solo va a acelerarse. Y está a un PER 9. Vamos esa empresa en España o europa estaría a PER 4 y gracias. Merlín es una auténtica joyita. Para mí no hay color. Otra cosa sería que está de Simon se pusiera a 25 dólares o así, entonces si merecería la pena arriesgarse.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

Pues casi que compartimos la mitad de empresas  Si es que España tiene la mala fama por los bancos paco y Timofónica, pero si miras entre la mierda hay buenas empresas.

¿Te has mirado Diageo? Cotiza en UK y cuando baje puede ser una buena opción. Por ahora sigue carilla, como casi todo lo defensivo.

Yo empezaría a meter tirillos en la 4 primeras de la lista. Aena y Airbus en realidad ya están baratas, si caso siempre puedes ampliar cuando bajen. Los monopolios de distribución sí que están casi regalados y dudo que bajen mucho más. Cuando empiecen a salir informes trimestrales y la gente vea que es de lo poco que sigue ganando dinero (por encima de muchas otras "defensivas" que están mucho más caras) se van a transformar en los valores refugio durante lo que quede de crisis.


----------



## White calvin (7 Abr 2020)

del continuo me gustan todas las que has puesto, yo entré en airbus el otro dia y bueno voy a esperar al jueves y veo que tal sino las vendo por otro posible rebote, dudo mucho que pierda los 48 que es el peligro. 

iberdrola yo le veo mucho más valor que las recomendaciones que le dan, al largo plazo preveo más de un 70% de subida. además se ha comprobado que es el valor refugio del ibex por lo que estamos ante una oportunidad de probar


----------



## brunstark (7 Abr 2020)

Como veis a estos 
RAYTHEON TECHNOLOGIES CORPORATION

Llevan desde 1920 en el tema de armamento y defensa y no parece que el mundo se vaya a volver pacifista.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

brunstark dijo:


> Como veis a estos
> RAYTHEON TECHNOLOGIES CORPORATION
> 
> Llevan desde 1920 en el tema de armamento y defensa y no parece que el mundo se vaya a volver pacifista.



Creo que la defensa, al menos en USA, es un sector que está muy burbujeado por el Estado. No querrías saber el % del PIB que se destina a defensa. Si no recuerdo mal, el único país importante que destina más % en defensa es Rusia (y tiene sentido, ellos tienen mucho territorio para proteger, muy mala geografía y muchos enemigos / rivales a tiro de piedra). A la mínima que haya problemas económicos de verdad (como ahora) creo que será de lo primero que empiecen a recortar, aunque sea muy de tapadillo para no mostrarse vulnerables.

Es como las inmobiliarias de Singapur, Hong Kong, Macao... Cotizan muy baratas, pero es porque el mercado descuenta que el precio del _real estate _está burbujeadísimo y va a petar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Muttley (7 Abr 2020)

Cojo sitio en hilo. Gracias por la currada.
Estoy en liquidez y aún no he movido en euro. A la espera de la sangre.
Frustrante con todo en verde....pero hay un plan.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

He actualizado en el segundo post la segunda parte de la cartera. Hoy de noche o manana pongo ideas oportunistas en el tercer post.


----------



## ValPPCC (7 Abr 2020)

El Calvin dijo:


> del continuo me gustan todas las que has puesto, yo entré en airbus el otro dia y bueno voy a esperar al jueves y veo que tal sino las vendo por otro posible rebote, dudo mucho que pierda los 48 que es el peligro.
> 
> iberdrola yo le veo mucho más valor que las recomendaciones que le dan, al largo plazo preveo más de un 70% de subida. además se ha comprobado que es el valor refugio del ibex por lo que estamos ante una oportunidad de probar



El problema de airbus es que vive en su mayoria de fabricar aviones, las aerolineas estan cancelando TODOS los pedidos tanto de airbus como de boeing.
Las aerolineas con la parada del turismo van a tirar de deuda durante unos meses, eso sumale que el turismo va a ir recuperando poco a poco.Si las aerolineas pueden pasarse los proximos meses en numeros rojos y año y medio para ir recuperandose imaginate cuanto tiempo pueden estar las aerolineas sin realizar nuevos pedidos de aviones (2 años facil).


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues casi que compartimos la mitad de empresas  Si es que España tiene la mala fama por los bancos paco y Timofónica, pero si miras entre la mierda hay buenas empresas.
> 
> ¿Te has mirado Diageo? Cotiza en UK y cuando baje puede ser una buena opción. Por ahora sigue carilla, como casi todo lo defensivo.
> 
> Yo empezaría a meter tirillos en la 4 primeras de la lista. Aena y Airbus en realidad ya están baratas, si caso siempre puedes ampliar cuando bajen. Los monopolios de distribución sí que están casi regalados y dudo que bajen mucho más. Cuando empiecen a salir informes trimestrales y la gente vea que es de lo poco que sigue ganando dinero (por encima de muchas otras "defensivas" que están mucho más caras) se van a transformar en los valores refugio durante lo que quede de crisis.



Puedes dar mas detalles de las cuentas de Diageo? Tiene unos margenes brutales, de los mejores del sector, es obviamente una de las grandes, con sus ventajas competitivas asociadas, pero por un lado estaba a PER 20 y no ha corregido lo que deberia, para ser un sector relativamente castigado, y por otro veo que tiene sobre 950 kilos en cash y 14.000 de deuda, con un free cash flow de 1600 aprox. Tu que sabes mas de contabilidad, que tal esta por dentro? Es la deuda manejable con el cash flow que tiene?


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Puedes dar mas detalles de las cuentas de Diageo? Tiene unos margenes brutales, de los mejores del sector, es obviamente una de las grandes, con sus ventajas competitivas asociadas, pero por un lado estaba a PER 20 y no ha corregido lo que deberia, para ser un sector relativamente castigado, y por otro veo que tiene sobre 950 kilos en cash y 14.000 de deuda, con un free cash flow de 1600 aprox. Tu que sabes mas de contabilidad, que tal esta por dentro? Es la deuda manejable con el cash flow que tiene?



Sí, está bastante cargada de deuda, pero yo no me preocuparía por eso, al menos en ésta. La gente le está dando al vicio en la crisis. Será de las pocas que no sufra demasiado, creo yo.

Pero bueno, que está carísima para lo que se viene. Yo no la compraría hasta que llegue a PER 10.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

La verdad es que los.margenes que tiene son de los mejores del sector, pero estoy contigo, yo por debajo de PER 12/15 no me lo planteo.


----------



## melasdas1 (7 Abr 2020)

@arriba/abajo cuánto crece el negocio de REE? Cómo son sus márgenes? Cómo podría expandir su negocio? Son preguntas que me hago antes de mirarme la empresa. Te lo pregunto porque ya la tendrás mirada y seguro que puedes ayudarme.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

melasdas1 dijo:


> @arriba/abajo cuánto crece el negocio de REE? Cómo son sus márgenes? Cómo podría expandir su negocio? Son preguntas que me hago antes de mirarme la empresa. Te lo pregunto porque ya la tendrás mirada y seguro que puedes ayudarme.



Crecer no crece, pero al ser tan defensiva, no decrece incluso en malos tiempos, o lo hace muy poco, esa es la gracia de las defensivas, que en tiempo malo no pierden negocio y por tanto no bajan en bolsa. Luego te doy info de margenes y demas


----------



## melasdas1 (7 Abr 2020)

Y para poder trabajar los balances de las empresas y meterlos en el modelo para sacar un precio objetivo, qué web usais? Me da muchos problemas cuando quiero meter balances en el excel desde morningstar? merci

@gordinflas supongo que tú podrás ayudarme también


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Y para poder trabajar los balances de las empresas y meterlos en el modelo para sacar un precio objetivo, qué web usais? Me da muchos problemas cuando quiero meter balances en el excel desde morningstar? merci
> 
> @gordinflas supongo que tú podrás ayudarme también



Soy un negado del Excel, no te sabría decir. En las empresas que me interesan tengo los datos importantes escritos en un papel (pero no se lo digas a nadie, que me da vergüenza admitirlo  ).

Hace 4 o 5 años me descargué una plantilla que te actualizaba las empresas de forma automática usando datos de Morningstar. Ahora mismo no recuerdo dónde estaba ni tampoco la guardo en el PC, pero seguro que lo puedes encontrar si rascas un poco.

Los precios objetivo en realidad son aproximaciones, no son números exactos. Yo lo que hago es usar medias históricas. La mayoría de empresas cíclicas cotizan de media histórica alrededor del 1,5 veces valor contable. Las buenas un poco más alto, las malas un poco más abajo. En el mundo de las defensivas y las "raras" (tecnológicas, telecos, negocios con patentes, cosas así) cada una es un mundo, pero por suerte la mayoría no se tienen que valorar por cuentas.

Por ejemplo, Renault cotiza a 0,15 veces valor contable. Está endeudada hasta las cejas, el sector del automóvil es un sector de mierda y dentro del sector Renault no es la mejor. Por otro lado tiene el 43% de las acciones de Nissan incluidas dentro del valor contable. Nissan también está muy baja, así que el valor contable de Renault, en circunstancias normales, sería bastante más alto de lo que es ahora. En base a eso creo que su precio objetivo estaría alrededor de 140-160 euros, puede que más. Ojo, digo "creo", no digo "calculo".


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Crecer no crece, pero al ser tan defensiva, no decrece incluso en malos tiempos, o lo hace muy poco, esa es la gracia de las defensivas, que en tiempo malo no pierden negocio y por tanto no bajan en bolsa. Luego te doy info de margenes y demas



Ok sigo ahora que tengo mas tiempo. Como te decia la gracia de las acciones defensivas es que las puedes comprar y dormir por las noches. Son acciones aburridas en el sentido de que su negocio es muy previsible. Apenas sacan productos nuevos, o tienen que innovar o crear cosas distintas, simplemente ser disciplinados con los numeros y seguir haciendo bien lo que han hecho toda la vida. Cuando te digo que son muy predecibles, hasta el dividendo es predecible, ya que sus ingresos son en general faciles de predecir y tienen cierto margen de maniobra si algun ano se quedan un poco corto con las provisiones.

Como puede crecer REE? Pues de manera organica es casi imposible sin salirse de su negocio. Asi que o se mete a hacer otras cosas que no hace ahora, con el handicap de que no es un experto en ello y puede que tenga que desembolsar mucho dinero para empezar, o crece de manera inorganica comprando alguna empresa similar a la suya. Pero empresas similares a la suya hay pocas, y que puedan comprarse aun menos. Pero ya te digo, si te metes en REE no es con la idea de que la accion va a crecer. Puede que si o puede que no. La idea es saber que no vas a perder hasta los pantalones si algo se complica. En mercados muy acistas es desesperante ver como por ejemplo cualquier banco paco sube a saco y REE, que es una empresa muy buena, apenas sube. Pero es lo que teiene que tus ingresos y beneficios sean tan estables.

Respecto a los margenes en los que se mueve tiene un 5.49% de ROA, un 20.6% de ROE, un 50.8% de operating margin y un 34.7% de profit margin. Estos margenes son muy parecidos a los de la italiana Terna, ligeramente mejores.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Y para poder trabajar los balances de las empresas y meterlos en el modelo para sacar un precio objetivo, qué web usais? Me da muchos problemas cuando quiero meter balances en el excel desde morningstar? merci
> 
> @gordinflas supongo que tú podrás ayudarme también



Yo tengo mi excel con todas las empresas que he analizado y los principales ratios, precios y demas metidos, pero lo meto a mano, no lo vuelco de ningun lado. Quizas mas arcaico y trabajoso, pero a veces hay informacion que no me cuadra por ejemplo de yahoo finance y voy a los informes anuales a buscarla etc.

Respecto al precio objetivo, un poco a ojimetro respecto a historicos, donde creo que puede caer el mercado etc. Mas que el precio al que entrar, tengo claro a que precios NO entraria, porque no son atractivos y no me compensa el riesgo en esa determinada empresa. Por ejemplo a mi me encanta Tesla, pero al precio actual NO entro ni de cona. Y si se eme pasa el tren y sube a las nubes y no entre, pues es lo que hay.


----------



## Frostituto (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aviso tocho gigante.
> 
> Esta es la lista de empresas que A DIA DE HOY me gustaria tener en cartera. Bajo mi punto de vista es una mezcla de distintos secores y distintas geografias.
> 
> ...



Me parecen muy buenas compras, pero falta enfoque al sector tecnológico, a la inteligencia artificial y a la biomedicina


----------



## Frostituto (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok sigo ahora que tengo mas tiempo. Como te decia la gracia de las acciones defensivas es que las puedes comprar y dormir por las noches. Son acciones aburridas en el sentido de que su negocio es muy previsible. Apenas sacan productos nuevos, o tienen que innovar o crear cosas distintas, simplemente ser disciplinados con los numeros y seguir haciendo bien lo que han hecho toda la vida. Cuando te digo que son muy predecibles, hasta el dividendo es predecible, ya que sus ingresos son en general faciles de predecir y tienen cierto margen de maniobra si algun ano se quedan un poco corto con las provisiones.
> 
> Como puede crecer REE? Pues de manera organica es casi imposible sin salirse de su negocio. Asi que o se mete a hacer otras cosas que no hace ahora, con el handicap de que no es un experto en ello y puede que tenga que desembolsar mucho dinero para empezar, o crece de manera inorganica comprando alguna empresa similar a la suya. Pero empresas similares a la suya hay pocas, y que puedan comprarse aun menos. Pero ya te digo, si te metes en REE no es con la idea de que la accion va a crecer. Puede que si o puede que no. La idea es saber que no vas a perder hasta los pantalones si algo se complica. En mercados muy acistas es desesperante ver como por ejemplo cualquier banco paco sube a saco y REE, que es una empresa muy buena, apenas sube. Pero es lo que teiene que tus ingresos y beneficios sean tan estables.
> 
> Respecto a los margenes en los que se mueve tiene un 5.49% de ROA, un 20.6% de ROE, un 50.8% de operating margin y un 34.7% de profit margin. Estos margenes son muy parecidos a los de la italiana Terna, ligeramente mejores.



Que cómo puede crecer REE? Pues solo con todas las casas que se están construyendo, puntos de recarga de coches eléctricos con sus 300 kW de acometida como mínimo, nuevas infraestructuras, fábricas y demás, es un pastizal en retribución al operador del sistema (su ingreso) y eso lo único que puede hacer es crecer y crecer mientras haya suelo donde construir


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

mirate la segunda parte en el segundo post, hay bastante tecnologia ahi. De los otros dos sectores, se aceptan recomendaciones, porque no tengo ni puta idea de ninguno de los dos


----------



## schweiz_cat (7 Abr 2020)

Te has mirado la canadiense Fortis como alternativa a REE o Terna? @arriba/abajo


----------



## melasdas1 (7 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas @gordinflas y @arriba/abajo


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Te has mirado la canadiense Fortis como alternativa a REE o Terna? @arriba/abajo



No la conocia, gracias por comentarlo aqui. Por PER esta mas cara que REE y la italiana, a 14.5 aprox. Tiene buenos margenes pero las cuentas no me gustan tanto como las de la espanola y la italiana. Bastante deuda, poca caja y da la sensacion que el cash-flow es regulero. Me quedo con REE o con Terna si REE subiera mucho (que no lo creo)


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

De las tres que me pusiste me ha gustado muchi QIWI (imagino que te refieres a la empresa de pagos rusa, no?) y tambien la primera, Thermador Goupe. Podrias comentar que te gusta de cada una de ellas, y especialmente que informacion tiene de QiWI, que quizas es menos intuitiva que la otra? (y ademas la pagina para inversores es una caca)


----------



## IxoRai (8 Abr 2020)

Hola!

Gracias, da gusto leer tanta info y tan bien estructurada, para un novato como yo es un lujo y sirve como guía. 

Te quería preguntar, cómo ves Grifols y OHL? No leo nada sobre ellas...


----------



## Bort (8 Abr 2020)

Gran curro; por hacer un poco mi aporte de cuñado; lo de las aerolíneas y fabricantes de aviones, y todo lo que tenga que ver con transporte y turismo me genera bastante dudas.

No creo que el virus vaya a desaparecer de la noche a la mañana con la llegada de la vacuna, porque puede mutar cómo la gripe. Ya han dejado entrever que puede haber más confinamientos en el futuro, en china vemos que todavía no se ha vuelto a la normalidad ni mucho menos.

Aparte de los medidas que puedan adoptar cada gobierno, la gente va a ser más reticente a viajar en espacios cerrados con desconocidos.

Además, no creo que el turismo o los viajes se vean favorecidos si sabes que te pueden esperar cuarentenas en el país de destino. Obviamente, ni los viajes en tren y en avión van a desaparecer pero creo que se van a reducir los ingresos de estás empresas. Y de los cruceros ni hablamos, ya vemos lo que han hecho con la gente de los cruceros cuando ha habido infectados a bordo. La gente se lo va a pensar dos veces a la hora de viajar.

Sinceramente, más allá de los números de cada empresa, yo no apostaría por este sector (ni transporte, ni turismo), si no vas con perspectivas de más de 5 años, porque creo que puede estar plano o en perdidas por lo menos este primer lustro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo @Bort pero si te fijas, quitando a Airbus, no tengo nada en esta potencial cartera tan tan afectado. Quizás cie Automotive, pero no es seguro que entre, ni va a ser ahora. Tienes que entender que Airbus está en un sector que es un duopolio mundial. Aunque le bajen los beneficios en los próximos dos años, entrar con un descuento fuerte por esta crisis es una oportunidad única.


----------



## 34Pepe (8 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias por tu generoso análisis

He entrado aprovechando las caídas en Iberdrola, IAG, Scheider Electric y Siemens, ya....pero voy a muy largo y las conozco bien. Si acaso IAG me chirría pero cada vez que consulto flightradar, veo su liquidez, la comparo con el resto de aerolíneas.... la veo bien posicionada en Europa cuando den el pistoletazo de salida.

Tengo que liquidar mis preciosas BME antes de la OPA y estoy pendiente de Tesla, se me escapó cuando estaba a 300/400, Berkshire Hataway (si, que me haga el trabajo sucio, ejejej), Facebook y Google por su posición dominante ante el 5G.....nos va a cambiar la vida

La duda es la de todos, el timing. Los próximos meses son cruciales para formar una buena cartera a largo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Mírate Qiwi, que es una empresa rusa de pagos que está creciendo mucho cada año, y está barata ahora mismo y además cotiza en USA así que es más fácil de comprar yo creo.

Estoy seguro de que en Rusia y China van a existir muchas oportunidades, pero creo que es difícil analizarlas porque quizás muchas no tienen ni las cosas en inglés. Al final sí acabas invirtiendo en las más globales suyas es como invertir en globales de aquí con negocio allí, no se si me explico.

Ah por cierto en banca americana, si tienes miedo que la parte de banca de inversión pete, mete WF en vez de JP, ya que WF es fundamentalmente retail, pero claro con un tamaño bestial en USA, y en riesgo de crédito son los putos amos (solo tienes que mirar cómo en 2008 fue el banco americano que mejor lo capeo)


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Toda empresa que tú consideres interesante, o noticias relacionadas con las empresas que seguimos muchos, por supuesto que deberías compartirlo. Yo he metido muchas cosas en cartera en base a conversaciones en el foro que me han dado ideas que tras analizarlas a fondo me han cuadrado con mi forma de invertir. 

Un saludo


----------



## Bort (8 Abr 2020)

@arriba/abajo también llevabas AENA no ?

Estoy de acuerdo contigo que es una apuesta segura, y más con la perdida de confianza en boeing por aquel modelo fallido

Pero creo que esto va para más largo de dos años,aún no sabemos cuando se van a levantar todas las restricciones de movilidad y se pueden repetir en otoño o incluso en 2021, y luego llegarán las consecuencias de todo eso.

Tengo la impresión de que es el sector que más le va a costar recuperarse


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Bort dijo:


> @arriba/abajo también llevabas AENA no ?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo que es una apuesta segura, y más con la perdida de confianza en boeing por aquel modelo fallido
> 
> ...



Y también AENA, si, se me olvidaba. Pero AENA es aún mejor que Airbus para eso, ya que hablamos de un monopolio de facto. Y yo sé que esto va a durar, y que la facturación de AENA, incluso cuando esto se estabilice y se pueda volar, probablemente baje un 30%, fácil. Pero si la compras con un descuento del 50% respecto a los precios de Febrero, entonces estás en una mejor posición comprando ahora.

Y ojo, que tengo claro que España va a sufrir más que otros países y por eso solo busco o empresas españolas que vendan mucho fuera (inditex) o monopolios bien gestionados como AENA o REE, teniendo claro que AENA es cíclica y REE no (por eso una está con descuentos más grandes que la otra). Melia me gustaba, pero viendo la que se viene a mi pobre España, probablemente entre antes en un Accor que en Melia (o buscar el pelotazo en Las Vegas Sands Como en 2008). Y me hace replantearme Merlín. Y esto me da rabia porque me parece una joya de empresa. Creo que o baja por debajo de seis o no entro. Y es muy posible que no llegue a bajar tanto, pero entre el riesgo económico y el bolivariano, cualquier empresa normal con enfoque a España va a estar jodida por años yo creo.


----------



## Bort (8 Abr 2020)

hay que tener paciencia, si tomamos cómo referencia la crisis de 2008, y asumiendo que está va a ser mucho peor, hay que esperar mucha corrección

En españa nos vamos a ir al 30 % de paro y eso lo va a lastrar todo. Solo me fío de inditex y de utilities, aunque por el momento ni con un palo


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Bort dijo:


> hay que tener paciencia, si tomamos cómo referencia la crisis de 2008, y asumiendo que está va a ser mucho peor, hay que esperar mucha corrección
> 
> En españa nos vamos a ir al 30 % de paro y eso lo va a lastrar todo. Solo me fío de inditex y de utilities, aunque por el momento ni con un palo



Alguna cosa interesante que veas en otros mercados y que no se comente a menudo en el foro?


----------



## Bort (8 Abr 2020)

no soy experto en la materia ni mucho menos, estoy aprendiendo y aportando lo poco que sé, pero creo que quedan muchas cosas por ver

a corto plazo tenemos,

- los resultados de la Q1
-cómo se van a financiar los países del sur y las condiciones del préstamo
-la evolución del virus en USA
-que pasará cuando levanten cortos en bolsas Europeas

a medio plazo tenemos
-si volverán los confinamientos en otoño
-las elecciones de USA

a largo
las consecuencias de lo que pase en 2020 -2021

Desde luego hay muchas cosas que no entiendo, después de conocer los datos de paro en usa, las bolsas ni reaccionaron 

Y seguro que hay muchas cosas que se me escapan. El que se ponga a invertir ahora se puede llevar muchas ostias por el camino, yo no entraría con un porcentaje alto de mi liquidez. Cómo he leído por ahí, las manos fuertes se van a llevar los ahorros de muchos estos meses


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

De capgemini me da un poco de grima el sector de consultoria y demas. Ademas con la crisis que viene, lo primero que pienso es que los bancos y demas empresas gordas quitaran primero de ahi. Aunque bueno muchas veces hacen lo contrario a la logica.

La de Thermador si me hace mas tilin. Quizas no para entrar en cartera de primeras, pero al menos para tenerla en seguimiento por si un dia considero que se pone a un precio muy muy bueni.

Respecto a la rusa, si que me da la sensacion de que tiene una posicion de mercado muy muy fuerte y eso me gusta. Ademas el tema de que no este solo en rusia sino que este tambien en sus areas de influencia. Me gustaria leer mas de la empresa, es una pena que la pagina de relacion con inversores es bastante regulera y tiene pocas cosas interesantes para empezar a leer. El tema dividendo a mi no me importa/molesta tanto, asi que al menos para mi no seria un problema grande. SI han sido prudentes sin pagar a lo loco, significa que estan mejor preparados que muchas empresas(ejem Boeing no miro a nadie...) para afrontar lo que viene.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Lo "bueno" de Rusia es que es un mercado baratísimo y lo lleva siendo mucho tiempo. Ahora cotiza a una media de PER 4,5. Eso significa que ver empresas a PER 2 o 3 es la norma. Puedes comprar empresas que se pagan a sí mismas en 2 o 3 años. El paquibex debería cotizar a 3000 para estar a los mismos precios. En España solo se ven empresas "decentes" (muy entre comillas) con dividendos de más del 10% en tiempos de crisis. En Rusia es la norma.

Lo malo de Rusia es que es un país mafioso sin derechos reales en el que cualquier día te tragas una expropiación. ¿Qué pasa si en QIWI hay algún enemigo de la patria rusa y deciden expropiarla? ¿Qué pasa si algún día Rusia decide expropiar las acciones de los enemigos de la patria rusa? Y sobre el tema estabilidad... La cosa se ha relajado un poco desde que Putin está al poder, pero antes de que él llegase Rusia estaba inmersa en un mad-max post-soviético. ¿Qué pasará cuando Putin muera?


----------



## Veloc (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo tengo mi excel con todas las empresas que he analizado y los principales ratios, precios y demas metidos, pero lo meto a mano, no lo vuelco de ningun lado. Quizas mas arcaico y trabajoso, pero a veces hay informacion que no me cuadra por ejemplo de yahoo finance y voy a los informes anuales a buscarla etc.
> 
> Respecto al precio objetivo, un poco a ojimetro respecto a historicos, donde creo que puede caer el mercado etc. Mas que el precio al que entrar, tengo claro a que precios NO entraria, porque no son atractivos y no me compensa el riesgo en esa determinada empresa. Por ejemplo a mi me encanta Tesla, pero al precio actual NO entro ni de cona. Y si se eme pasa el tren y sube a las nubes y no entre, pues es lo que hay.



Gracias por compartir toda esa información tan valiosa. Tengo unas dudas =
¿Para obtener información utilizas solo yahoo finance y las cuentas y balances publicados en las web de las empresas en su sección de investors relationship o utilizas tb otras fuentes tales como investing, morningstar?
¿Los PERs que publica por ejemplo yahoo finance, investing se van actualizando diariamente? Si no es así, ¿los calculáis manualmente teniendo en cuenta el bpa del ejercicio anterior y el precio de cotización actual ? ¿Lo mismo pregunto acerca del ratio valor cotización/valor contable que publica morningstar, es un dato ya actualizado?


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Jejejeje NMTP ya la tenía vista. Es el puerto de Novorossisk, en el Mar Negro. De los pocos puertos rusos que no se congelan en invierno. El problema es que tiene unos números erráticos que tiran p'atrás. Eso pasa en casi todas las empresas rusas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Gracias por compartir toda esa información tan valiosa. Tengo unas dudas =
> ¿Para obtener información utilizas solo yahoo finance y las cuentas y balances publicados en las web de las empresas en su sección de investors relationship o utilizas tb otras fuentes tales como investing, morningstar?
> ¿Los PERs que publica por ejemplo yahoo finance, investing se van actualizando diariamente? Si no es así, ¿los calculáis manualmente teniendo en cuenta el bpa del ejercicio anterior y el precio de cotización actual ? ¿Lo mismo pregunto acerca del ratio valor cotización/valor contable que publica morningstar, es un dato ya actualizado?



Suelo usar Yahoo finance y las cuentas de la empresa, si. 

Los ratios se actualizan solos conforme el precio de la acción cambia. Pero ojo porque si ahora en el Q1 muchas presentan malos resultados o pérdidas, tendré que empezar a hacerlo a mano.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

DOS empresas muy interesantes que alguien puso por ahí y les eche un vistazo ayer son Canadian National Railway y Canadian Pacific Railway. Básicamente es un duopolio de todo el sistema ferroviario Canadiense. País serio con incrementos razonables cada año de negocio en ambas y actualmente a PER 20 aprox. @gordinflas si tienes un segundo échales un vistazo a las cuentas. A mí me gustó un poco más la de Pacific, algo mejores los márgenes y un poquito más barata por ratios, pero lo mismo se me escapó algo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Genial, cualquier cosa que les veas para bien o para.mal coméntalo aquí


----------



## Siemer (9 Abr 2020)

Buenas que te parece Applus ? sube sus ingresos año tras año, no tiene mucha deuda, y esta en minimos historicos


----------



## curvilineo (9 Abr 2020)

Me hice unos cuántos euros yendo a la contra del petróleo, Carnival Cruises y otras de USA de viajes.

Esta semana paré, muy loco todo el sistema y muchísima carga de trabajo en paralelo.

Más madera!


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Siemer dijo:


> Buenas que te parece Applus ? sube sus ingresos año tras año, no tiene mucha deuda, y esta en minimos historicos



Por técnico está en caída libre.

Aún así está a PER 15 así que tampoco la regalan.

Tiene unos margenes bastante bajos. Pensé que una empresa así tendría margenes mejores.

No tiene muchísima deuda, pero tiene. No es que tenga caja neta.

Tampoco parecen unos crecimientos tan grandes de ingresos en los últimos años. No la.consideraria una growth company

25% del negocio en España. Ruina gorda que se viene aquí.

Sinceramente no es una acción que me parezca atractiva a día de hoy.


----------



## Siemer (9 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias es siempre unplacer escuchar tus argumentos


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Las dos de trenes son buenísimas pero carísimas. Lo de siempre en el otro lado del charco, vamos. Pagar PER 20 por empresas que apenas crecen es una salvajada.

Me acabo de mirar sverbank y tan, tan barato no está. Cotiza a un PER bajo y tal, pero por balance está carillo en comparación. Con los intereses altos que hay en Rusia no tendrán tantos problemas como en el resto del mundo, pero que estamos hablando de Rusia. 

¿Alguien sabe a qué precio sacan el gas los de Gazprom? He visto por encima lo que tiene y parece que mezcla la distribución de gas (negocio buenísimo) con la extracción de gas (lo peor). También tienen una parte de petróleo pero la tienen apartada en una spin-off (Gazprom Neft). Si en el _upstream_ del gas pueden sacar buenos precios aunque el mercado esté deprimidísimo (algo así como Aramco en Arabia Saudí con el petróleo) quizá sea una oportunidad. Ésta sí que está barata de verdad...


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Joder, hay que tener los huevos cuadrados para meter pasta en Unicaja. Yo pensaba que estaba loco por meter en Bankia y en Sabadell. Que Unicaja por balance está más saneado mejor que los otros dos, pero aparte de eso...

¿Imagino que la mayoría son para hacer jugadas a 2-3 años vista, no? Aunque digas lo de los 10 años, me refiero...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Las dos de trenes son buenísimas pero carísimas. Lo de siempre en el otro lado del charco, vamos. Pagar PER 20 por empresas que apenas crecen es una salvajada.
> 
> Me acabo de mirar sverbank y tan, tan barato no está. Cotiza a un PER bajo y tal, pero por balance está carillo en comparación. Con los intereses altos que hay en Rusia no tendrán tantos problemas como en el resto del mundo, pero que estamos hablando de Rusia.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe a qué precio sacan el gas los de Gazprom? He visto por encima lo que tiene y parece que mezcla la distribución de gas (negocio buenísimo) con la extracción de gas (lo peor). También tienen una parte de petróleo pero la tienen apartada en una spin-off (Gazprom Neft). Si en el _upstream_ del gas pueden sacar buenos precios aunque el mercado esté deprimidísimo (algo así como Aramco en Arabia Saudí con el petróleo) quizá sea una oportunidad. Ésta sí que está barata de verdad...



Estoy de acuerdo que las canadienses de trenes están caras, pero la verdad que a PER 15 o por debajo, es una forma muy efectiva de diversificar riesgos, tanto por países como por sectores.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Las dos de trenes son buenísimas pero carísimas. Lo de siempre en el otro lado del charco, vamos. Pagar PER 20 por empresas que apenas crecen es una salvajada.
> 
> Me acabo de mirar sverbank y tan, tan barato no está. Cotiza a un PER bajo y tal, pero por balance está carillo en comparación. Con los intereses altos que hay en Rusia no tendrán tantos problemas como en el resto del mundo, pero que estamos hablando de Rusia.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe a qué precio sacan el gas los de Gazprom? He visto por encima lo que tiene y parece que mezcla la distribución de gas (negocio buenísimo) con la extracción de gas (lo peor). También tienen una parte de petróleo pero la tienen apartada en una spin-off (Gazprom Neft). Si en el _upstream_ del gas pueden sacar buenos precios aunque el mercado esté deprimidísimo (algo así como Aramco en Arabia Saudí con el petróleo) quizá sea una oportunidad. Ésta sí que está barata de verdad...



Estoy de acuerdo que las canadienses de trenes están caras, pero la verdad que a PER 15 o por debajo, es una forma muy efectiva de diversificar riesgos, tanto por países como por sectores.


----------



## Caesar (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que las canadienses de trenes están caras, pero la verdad que a PER 15 o por debajo, es una forma muy efectiva de diversificar riesgos, tanto por países como por sectores.



Claro, son negocios muy estables. Canadian National Railway tiene a Bill Gates como máximo accionista. Lleva 25 años de incremento de dividendo y no creo que esto le afecte tanto como otros sectores. Luego están Union Pacific y las otras usabas. Sobre la primera vi cosas que no me gustaron mucho, en plan meter pasta en recompras de acciones en lugar de mejorar las infraestructuras, planes de despidos masivos...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Caesar dijo:


> Claro, son negocios muy estables. Canadian National Railway tiene a Bill Gates como máximo accionista. Lleva 25 años de incremento de dividendo y no creo que esto le afecte tanto como otros sectores. Luego están Union Pacific y las otras usabas. Sobre la primera vi cosas que no me gustaron mucho, en plan meter pasta en recompras de acciones en lugar de mejorar las infraestructuras, planes de despidos masivos...



Union Pacific es distinta de Canadian Pacific Railway, verdad?


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Muy currado el post, me apunto alguna para mirar, como Gazprom (quiero entender el negocio, si es mas upstream o downstream) y me miraré la.polaca de Carbón, tratando de entender porque está a precio de superquiebra.

La unica que me chirría es Unicaja, y más con una inversión a 10 años vista. Sinceramente no creo ni que Unicaja exista en 10 años. Lo único que llevaría a largo de banca en España es Bankinter.

Unicaja es un banco débil por tamaño e implantación, que se comerá una mierda como Liberbank para protegerse de que no se la.coman a ella. Pero Liberbank es caca pura y les va a suponer costes muy grandes de integración etc. Por no hablar que si España va a la crisis que parece, los próximos cinco años van a ser terribles para la banca española.


----------



## Caesar (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Union Pacific es distinta de Canadian Pacific Railway, verdad?



Si, Union pacific es la más grande de USA junto a BSNF que ahora forma parte de Berkshire Hathaway. Esta a un PER 18-19. Yo no pagaría más de 15 por este tipo de empresas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Hmmm prefiero comprar una Canadiense que la tipica americana que está con las pirulas de siempre de gastarse todo lo que gana y lo que no en dividendos y recompras de acciones y luego tiene un nivel de capex y opex de.mierda o directamente llega una crisis y les pilla con dos duros en caja esperando a papá estado. Si es que no hay país más socialista que USA a veces...


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy currado el post, me apunto alguna para mirar, como Gazprom (quiero entender el negocio, si es mas upstream o downstream) y *me miraré la.polaca de Carbón, tratando de entender porque está a precio de superquiebra.*



Todo el carbón en todo el mundo está por los suelos. La polaca ésta es solo una de las muchísimas que cotizan a precios ridiculísimos. Yo he llegado a ver mineras de carbón más o menos saneadas a 0,02 veces valor contable tangible (no se me ha colado ningún cero). Ya estaban tocados de antes del coronavirus. Había muy mala opinión del sector por el tema del cambio climático y las iniciativas de los países para reducir las emisiones.

Ahora súmale el coronavirus y súmale que el precio del carbón también ha caído en picado, igual que el petróleo. Súmale que muchos de los países que usan carbón (principalmente China e India) están parados _de facto_.

ROEs, ROAs, márgenes operativos... y ratios de rentabilidad muy bajos comparados con el resto de bancos españoles. Solo Liberbank los tiene peores.

Luego tienes el problemilla de que está saneado en parte por una mega-ampliación de capital que hizo hace 2 años. Se supone que la salida a bolsa de 2017 ya tenía que sanear el banco, pero se ve que no. Malas prácticas hacia el accionista. Su beneficio por acción ha caído un 50% anual desde que ha salido a bolsa (y eso que se supone que era un buen momento). De hecho, ese PER que dices es el PER estimado para 2020 pre-coronavirus. En 2019 tuvo muy malos resultados. En otras cíclicas no me fijo tanto en los beneficios, pero en los bancos sí, porque se supone que incluso en los buenos tiempos van a sufrir por los intereses bajos. Si Unicaja no es capaz de ser medianamente rentable en los buenos tiempos, ¿como lo va a hacer durante el coronavirus? Yo apuesto por ampliaciones de capital "por si acaso", a lo 2018.

Bankia y Sabadell no están tan saneados ni de cerca, pero a última hora eso se arregla vendiendo inmobiliario o pidiendo dinerito al BCE. Los dos son mejores bancos en cuanto a rentabilidad (sobretodo el Sabadell, Bankia no tanto) y están al mismo precio que Unicaja. Si su negocio sigue funcionando más o menos bien y no tienen pufos encima (como pasó con el inmobiliario en 2008-2012) deberían sobrevivir. El plan de Sánchez de dar avales a las empresas a través de los bancos es un rescate encubierto a los bancos...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Mírate los bancos ingleses, Lloyds, Barclays, RBS y algo más caro HSBC (pero también es mejor banco que todos los otros juntos). Están a PER de risa. Eso sí dividendos cancelados. Pero es que eso te va a pasar con toda la banca europea y la mayoría de las aseguradoras ahora mismo. 

Si quieres banca algo más cara (comparada con precios de derribo) pero que genera pasta para aburrir, carga la escopeta con JP y WF en caso de que corrijan fuerte en los próximos meses.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Yo no creo que el cambio climático sea fake, pero a efectos prácticos da igual. China, India, Polonia, Pakistan, Rusia, Irán, Indonesia, Brasil, África... no van a dejar de emitir gases porque en Occidente nos haya entrado la vena ecologista. Van a ir a lo más barato porque no se pueden permitir algo mejor (o porque simplemente el cambio climático los beneficia, Rusia sería el gran ejemplo de eso).

Pero tampoco creo que las mineras de carbón vuelvan a precios "justos". Serán sectores que siempre cotizarán a precios bajos. En este caso yo tomaría el enfoque de hacer que sean "cash cows" de dividendos puras y duras. La idea sería pillar una o dos baratas, que saquen carbón a muy buen precio, que repartan superdividendos (más del 10%, si se puede incluso que llegue al 15%) y que no sean hijas de puta con los accionistas.

Esto último es lo más difícil, no sé por qué pero en las mineras y en el _upstream_ de petróleo / gas hay muchísima tendencia a joder al accionista siempre que se pueda. Es la única razón por la que no invierto en el sector. El negocio en sí y la forma de invertir en él en realidad es muy simple, solo se trata de encontrar al que saque las materias primas más baratas y comprar acciones cuando las materias primas están bajas. El tiempo hará el resto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Todo el carbón en todo el mundo está por los suelos. La polaca ésta es solo una de las muchísimas que cotizan a precios ridiculísimos. Yo he llegado a ver mineras de carbón más o menos saneadas a 0,02 veces valor contable tangible (no se me ha colado ningún cero). Ya estaban tocados de antes del coronavirus. Había muy mala opinión del sector por el tema del cambio climático y las iniciativas de los países para reducir las emisiones.
> 
> Ahora súmale el coronavirus y súmale que el precio del carbón también ha caído en picado, igual que el petróleo. Súmale que muchos de los países que usan carbón (principalmente China e India) están parados _de facto_.
> 
> ...



Y la minera está, miraste tu las cuentas también? Tienen pasta para aguantar el parón del coronavirus y demás? El tema de lo poco popular que es el carbón, al ser en Polonia no me preocupa tanto. Si hay un país de Europa donde no van a ir de cabeza a las renovables, y más teniendo una industria carbonífera tan fuerte, es Polonia. Tiene pinta de estar muy en la línea argumental de su actual gobierno además.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y la minera está, miraste tu las cuentas también? Tienen pasta para aguantar el parón del coronavirus y demás? El tema de lo poco popular que es el carbón, al ser en Polonia no me preocupa tanto. Si hay un país de Europa donde no van a ir de cabeza a las renovables, y más teniendo una industria carbonífera tan fuerte, es Polonia. Tiene pinta de estar muy en la línea argumental de su actual gobierno además.



Pues no, ahora lo hago. Editaré el mensaje cuando acabe...

EDITO: Pues muy bien no la veo, la verdad. Ya sufrieron bastante en 2014-2016. La cosa sería encontrar mineras que saquen carbón baratísimo, eso ayudaría. Quizá por la noche me ponga a mirar el sector para ver qué empresas son las más rentables...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues no, ahora lo hago. Editaré el mensaje cuando acabe...
> 
> EDITO: Pues muy bien no la veo, la verdad. Ya sufrieron bastante en 2014-2016. La cosa sería encontrar mineras que saquen carbón baratísimo, eso ayudaría. Quizá por la noche me ponga a mirar el sector para ver qué empresas son las más rentables...



Creo que en Sudáfrica y por ahí son minas a cielo abierto por lo que imagino que el.carbon es más barato de sacar? Hablo de oidas totalmente, no es un sector que controle

Edito - acabo de.mirar Peabody Energy corporation, que es Americana y tiene la.mina de carbón más grande del mundo. Parece que está muy en la mierda la verdad, visto el precio de la acción y su evolución. No he entrado a mirar las cuentas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

SUEK quizás?

La putada es que esa no cotiza en bolsa. Es privada.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Pues para no complicarme mucho la vida simplemente he puesto en el _screener_ las empresas de carbón que:

A: Dan dividendos altos (a precio de hoy, se entiende). Divis de 8% o más.
B: Que no hayan tenido pérdidas ni cash-flows negativos entre 2014 y 2019

Y no me han salido muchas. De hecho, solo me han salido dos. Una en USA y una en India.

La de USA es Alliance Resource Partners. Ahora es una mid cap de 350 millones, en sus tiempos capitalizaba más de 15 veces. Los números son muy buenos, casi demasiado. Está estancada, pero aparte de eso cotiza a PER 1,2 y a 0,3 P/BV. Los márgenes son altísimos para el sector. Los ratios de rentabilidad no bajan del 15%. Aunque a primera vista parece que hicieron una ampliación de capital en realidad no, lo que pasa es que se fusionaron con su holding matriz. El único problema es la deuda. Como no.

Por cierto, el dividendo para este año sería del 75%. Lo han eliminado por el tema del coronavirus, pero para que os deis cuenta del potencial que tiene.

La otra es Coal India. Ésta es gigante, 10000 millones. PER 4, márgenes brutales, dividendo del 15%. Si no saca el carbón más barato del mundo tiene que estar muy, MUY cerca. Imagino que por eso el gobierno de India tiene el 70% de la empresa. Tiene caja neta, así que problemas de deuda tampoco. Cotiza a valores contables de empresa defensiva. Si alguien puede descubrir algún sitio fuera de India en el que haya la opción de comprar acciones que avise, que creo que voy a romper mi regla de no comprar mineras (y de no comprar en India)...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

Por cierto Air Canada tiene muy muy buena pinta. Esta bajando como si fuese americana, pero el balance pinta bastante mejor. Dentro de las aerolineas de occidente me parece la mejor riesgo/rentabilidad ahora mismo yo creo.


----------



## melasdas1 (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por técnico está en caída libre.
> 
> Aún así está a PER 15 así que tampoco la regalan.
> 
> ...



Opino todo lo contrario.

Para mí está barata y por eso la tengo comprada. Está a PER 15 pero es un negocio que suele cotizar a multiplos más altos, de hecho si te miras el histórico ha cotizo por encima de PER 20. 

No tiene mucha deuda.

Sus comparables europeas cotizan a PERs 22-28.

Depende bastante del petroleo, aún asumiendo una caida del 10% de su beneficio para este año podría valer 9-10 euros y aún estar por debajo de su PER histórico y de sus comparables.

Además, desde la barra de bar, se van a pasar menos ITVs en una crisis como la que viene o más? Aunque cierto es que no es su negocio principal.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

A medio plazo lo dudo mucho. Los demócratas están presentando a un abuelo demenciado y acosador sexual para presidente. Con lo de Joe Biden parece que los republicanos hayan metido unos cuantos topos en el partido demócrata y lo hayan dinamitado completamente. A mi me preocupa muchísimo más la deuda.

Coal India es buenísima, cuando más la miro más me gusta. Espero que las cuentas no estén amañadas. Siendo de India me lo podría esperar. La pena es que creo que no la puedo comprar en Degiro, sino iba directamente a mi cartera de medio plazo. Tenía la esperanza de que tuviese un ADR o un GDR, pero no lo he encontrado. Me voy a mirar la otra más a fondo y quizá hago un comentario largo en mi hilo...



melasdas1 dijo:


> Para mí está barata y por eso la tengo comprada. Está a PER 15 pero es un negocio que suele cotizar a multiplos más altos, de hecho si te miras el histórico ha cotizo por encima de PER 20.
> 
> No tiene mucha deuda.
> 
> Sus comparables europeas cotizan a PERs 22-28.



Puede cotizar más barata que sus comparables y por debajo de su PER histórico, que si está más cara que el conjunto del mercado y otras alternativas mejores a mejor precio (por ejemplo las dos joyas del Ibex, REE y Enagás) para mi no vale la pena. Que estamos a punto de entrar en una recesión como no se ha visto en cien años, no podemos ir comprando empresas no-tan-defensivas que crecen al 7% anual a PER 15...


----------



## Leonseagal (9 Abr 2020)

Yo compré acs a 13,5€ a LP y quiero comprar merlin ahora esta a 8,32 creo que la compraré y ponderare si baja en vez de esperar 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy currado el post, me apunto alguna para mirar, como Gazprom (quiero entender el negocio, si es mas upstream o downstream) y me miraré la.polaca de Carbón, tratando de entender porque está a precio de superquiebra.
> 
> La unica que me chirría es Unicaja, y más con una inversión a 10 años vista. Sinceramente no creo ni que Unicaja exista en 10 años. Lo único que llevaría a largo de banca en España es Bankinter.
> 
> Unicaja es un banco débil por tamaño e implantación, que se comerá una mierda como Liberbank para protegerse de que no se la.coman a ella. Pero Liberbank es caca pura y les va a suponer costes muy grandes de integración etc. Por no hablar que si España va a la crisis que parece, los próximos cinco años van a ser terribles para la banca española.



Pues no estoy tan seguro de tu análisis de Unicaja..., personalmente no la veo tan mal. Es más he incorporado un pequeño paquete en mi cartera.
Aunque sufrirá en esta crisis como todo el sector financiero, tradicionalmente ha tenido una gestión muy prudente, de hecho tiene un nivel de capital de máxima calidad por encima de los grandes bancos nacionales.


1


----------



## Leonseagal (9 Abr 2020)

Bueno estoy entre Merlín y Catalina occidente las dos tienen dividendos? No se muy bien a cual entrar de las dos a LP


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Degiro es cutrillo pero para ir tirando funciona. Para lo que quieres hacer es el mejor. El problema es que ahora están colapsados, hay listas de espera de miles de personas. Son un equipo pequeño y se nota. A saber cuando te podrás hacer la cuenta...

Interactive Brokers es la opción más profesional. Es un poquito más caro (no mucho más) y si tienes menos de 100000 dólares (o el equivalente en euros) te cobran comisión de mantenimiento. Para hacer una cuenta tienes que ingresar mínimo 10000 dólares.

Los demás son o caros o malos. Yo tengo la cartera de largo plazo en ING de la época en la que aún te dejaban tener la cuenta nominal. Ahora es todo ómnibus.


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Abr 2020)

Yo personalmente no me veo invirtiendo en empresas rusas o de otros países con monedas que no tengo ni puta idea de como van a fluctuar en el futuro en relación al euro.
Francamente me llama bastante la atención con la facilidad pasmosa que algunos hablan de invertir en dichos mercados en donde, en mi opinión, es muy difícil conocer como funciona la empresa, cual es su evolución previsible, los chanchullos que ahí detrás de la misma, la evolución económica del país etc etc..... y para colmo la dificultad añadida de que la devaluación de la moneda te deje tieso, basta por ejemplo echarle un vistazo a la evolución del rublo.


----------



## aburrevacas (9 Abr 2020)

que opinais de Dignity PLC. Funeria de UK. la unica funeraria que e encontrado que cotiza en bolsa .
llego a casi 2500 libras y ahora a estado en 240 libras. que opinais??


----------



## megamaxi (9 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sigo aqui y vuelvo a poner las preguntas:
> 
> 
> Que probabilidad tiene esta empresa de ampliar capital?
> ...



Excelente analisis, muchas gracias.

Solo una observacion, porque piensas que el negocio publicitario de Facebook no se va a ver afectado y mas abajo si piensas que el de google si ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

megamaxi dijo:


> Excelente analisis, muchas gracias.
> 
> Solo una observacion, porque piensas que el negocio publicitario de Facebook no se va a ver afectado y mas abajo si piensas que el de google si ?



Creo que ambos se van a ver afectados, pero la diferencia que veo es que Google es un negocio más maduro podríamos decir, y Facebook está con unas tasas de crecimiento grandes aún. Me da la sensación que Facebook para los crecimientos que tiene y lo cara que está en general la bolsa americana, está a un precio razonable. Y te lo dice alguien que tenía Facebook y se lo quito, así que no es que me ciegue la pasión precisamente jajaja


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Abr 2020)

Prestan las acciones¿? Puedes explicar qué es eso..?


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Prestan las acciones¿? Puedes explicar qué es eso..?



Tu no lo ves, pero pueden prestar tus acciones a otras personas para que operen en corto.
Como son cuentas omnibus, tu sigues teniendo tus (apuntes de) acciones y puedes operar con ellas normalmente.
A cambio, no pagas comisión de mantenimiento.


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que ambos se van a ver afectados, pero la diferencia que veo es que Google es un negocio más maduro podríamos decir, y Facebook está con unas tasas de crecimiento grandes aún. Me da la sensación que Facebook para los crecimientos que tiene y lo cara que está en general la bolsa americana, está a un precio razonable. Y te lo dice alguien que tenía Facebook y se lo quito, así que no es que me ciegue la pasión precisamente jajaja



En el hilo de @PatrickBateman he comentado el ETF QQQ para Nasdaq, "gratis" en Degiro, y soluciona la papeleta si quieres poner poco dinero y diversificar un poco: 
Bolsa: - Es hora de salir de caza os dejo mis compras y precios de referencia de entrada


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Tu no lo ves, pero pueden prestar tus acciones a otras personas para que operen en corto.
> Como son cuentas omnibus, tu sigues teniendo tus (apuntes de) acciones y puedes operar con ellas normalmente.
> A cambio, no pagas comisión de mantenimiento.



Gracias a los dos... y eso qué consecuencias puede tener? Implica algún tipo de riesgo ?


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Gracias a los dos... y eso qué consecuencias puede tener? Implica algún tipo de riesgo ?



El riesgo es tan bajo que es negligible.

Además, ahora todos los brokers tienen cuentas omnibus. Antes algunos brokers te dejaban tener una cuenta a tu nombre (ING, por ejemplo), pero cambiaron la ley. Al menos en Degiro son honestos y dicen que alquilan tus acciones e incluso te ofrecen buenos precios a cambio. Estoy convencidísimo que todos los demás brokers te dicen que no las alquilan pero lo hacen igual...


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El riesgo es tan bajo que es negligible.
> 
> Además, ahora todos los brokers tienen cuentas omnibus. Antes algunos brokers te dejaban tener una cuenta a tu nombre (ING, por ejemplo), pero cambiaron la ley. Al menos en Degiro son honestos y dicen que alquilan tus acciones e incluso te ofrecen buenos precios a cambio. Estoy convencidísimo que todos los demás brokers te dicen que no las alquilan pero lo hacen igual...



La primera parte ya la sabía, pero pensaba que los brokers prestaban sus propias acciones, las que poseen ya con ese propósito, no la de sus clientes.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

Hay muchas rusas grandes que cotizan de rebote en Occidente. Si pensabas en Gazprom cotiza en un GDR en UK (y creo que también en un ADR OTC en USA, pero los OTC no están en Degiro). Creo que otras como NMTP, Mobile Telesystems, Gazprom Neft, Lukoil, Severstal... también están.


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

Y en Degiro también puedes tirar por ETF de Rusia, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes, claro.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

Los GDRs y los ADRs son acciones extranjeras que cotizan en UK y en USA respectivamente. A efectos prácticos son lo mismo que las acciones de origen. Tienen la misma fiscalidad y los mismos ratios (aunque a veces las webs se lían y no lo ponen del todo bien). Los precios no son exactamente los mismos porque hay que tener en cuenta la variación en las divisas y a veces porque los ADRs/GDRs son en realidad paquetes de varias acciones. Por ejemplo, el ADR de Mobile Telesystems (el Movistar ruso) son un pack de 2 acciones de las que cotizan en Rusia.

OTC significa Over The Counter. Se dice de las acciones que se negocian de forma extraoficial en algún mercado. La mayoría de brokers no las ofrecen, pero en algunos buscadores te pueden salir.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Hay muchas rusas grandes que cotizan de rebote en Occidente. Si pensabas en Gazprom cotiza en un GDR en UK (y creo que también en un ADR OTC en USA, pero los OTC no están en Degiro). Creo que otras como NMTP, Mobile Telesystems, Gazprom Neft, Lukoil, Severstal... también están.



Gazprom y Lukoil cotizan en UK y Alemania, y creo que ambas en USA como dices


----------



## BABY (10 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta señores. ¿Cuántos valores lleváis en cartera al mismo tiempo?. ¿Os compensa tener mas de 6-8 valores al mismo tiempo por comisiones de custodia?


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Una pregunta señores. ¿Cuántos valores lleváis en cartera al mismo tiempo?. ¿Os compensa tener mas de 6-8 valores al mismo tiempo por comisiones de custodia?



A qué te refieres?

Degiro no cobra comisiones de mantenimiento/custodia, porque presta tus acciones

xfaqdetails

Mientras que tengas el dinero "trabajando" y no parado...


----------



## BABY (10 Abr 2020)

No trabajo con Degiro. Mi broker es ING. He visto que para Degiro hay una buena lista de espera. Voy a ir viendo, esto va para largo. Gracias!


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

NMTP cotiza en Paris (al menos en Degiro). Busca el ticker "46NA". Tiene poquísimo volumen pero algo es algo.

A mi el carbón cada vez me da más miedo. Pero bueno, ARP es una de esas que si sale bien es una 10 bagger de manual. Aunque tuviera más del 80% de quebrar valdría la pena.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

Mondi, que es una de las empresas que tengo en mi lista y que me parece una pasada, decide por prudencia retirar el dividendo de este año. Y ojo que tienen para pagarlo. Me parece una decisión muy prudente y acertada. Además hace dos semanas hicieron los deberes y emitieron un bono de 750 kilos a parte de un vencimiento de un bono por 500 millones en septiembre de este año, no tienen ningún vencimiento más de deuda hasta 2024. Para mí es un ejemplo de empresa prudente y que cuida su balance.

Mondi well-placed to withstand an extended period of uncertainty


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Por qué no llevas nada del sector biotecnología? Ni un ETF tampoco


----------



## Membroza (11 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Lo "bueno" de Rusia es que es un mercado baratísimo y lo lleva siendo mucho tiempo. Ahora cotiza a una media de PER 4,5. Eso significa que ver empresas a PER 2 o 3 es la norma. Puedes comprar empresas que se pagan a sí mismas en 2 o 3 años. El paquibex debería cotizar a 3000 para estar a los mismos precios. En España solo se ven empresas "decentes" (muy entre comillas) con dividendos de más del 10% en tiempos de crisis. En Rusia es la norma.
> 
> Lo malo de Rusia es que es un país mafioso sin derechos reales en el que cualquier día te tragas una expropiación. ¿Qué pasa si en QIWI hay algún enemigo de la patria rusa y deciden expropiarla? ¿Qué pasa si algún día Rusia decide expropiar las acciones de los enemigos de la patria rusa? Y sobre el tema estabilidad... La cosa se ha relajado un poco desde que Putin está al poder, pero antes de que él llegase Rusia estaba inmersa en un mad-max post-soviético. ¿Qué pasará cuando Putin muera?



Otro problema que le veo es la inflación. Bastante mayor que en los países desarrollados.


----------



## Membroza (11 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que ambos se van a ver afectados, pero la diferencia que veo es que Google es un negocio más maduro podríamos decir, y Facebook está con unas tasas de crecimiento grandes aún. Me da la sensación que Facebook para los crecimientos que tiene y lo cara que está en general la bolsa americana, está a un precio razonable. Y te lo dice alguien que tenía Facebook y se lo quito, así que no es que me ciegue la pasión precisamente jajaja



Yo personalmente no invertiría en productos que no me gustan o no me convencen. Por ejemplo, me di de baja de Facebook por temas de privacidad y no tengo Instagram. WhatsApp sí uso, pero en principio no pueden usar mis datos para ofrecerme publicidad relevante en Facebook porque no tengo cuenta.

Sin embargo, Google lo uso tanto en lo personal como en el trabajo. Lo tengo también en mi teléfono. ¿Invertiría sabiendo su valor y su estado financiero? Por supuesto, con los ojos vendados.


----------



## Siemer (12 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario sobre bankinter en mi anterior hilo, seguire trabajando en el análisis fundamental , me diste unas bases muy buenas para hacerlo de manera más detallada, publicare mi siguiente trabajo y lo compartiré contigo sin duda para ver que opinas...

Te quería preguntar que sabes sobre devoteam, cada año aumenta sus beneficios ( incluido en 2019 a pesar de que no aparecen los resultados de 2019 en morningstar) y sin embargo su cotizacion esta muy por debajo, actualmente su per es de 12.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos amigo!


----------



## elKaiser (12 Abr 2020)

Ante todo muchas gracias a todos los participantes en este hilo por lo que voy aprendiendo.

Estoy mirando desde Revolut valores clásicos; unos dinosaurios como AT&T y General Electric, por cierto esta última cerca mínimos de muchos años a 7,19 $, en octubre del año pasado ha cambiado de gestor, la cotización apenas ha notado lo del virus, ¿como los veis?.

Estoy en los típicos valores defensivos REE, Enagas, Aena, Iberdrola, .... y liquidez, mucha liquidez, hace unos días entre en Repsol, Grifols, Siemens-Gamesa y Uniper AG.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2020)

Por cierto deciros que en estos dias he estado cambiando bastante mi cartera objetivo y en principio voy a centrarme inicialmente en valores en UK y USA porque es lo que me deja el broker que tengo online (llevo mucho tiempo sin entrar en bolsa y ni me acordaba la verdad). Pero ese no es el unico motivo, visto el tema en Espana, incluso si en un futuro me abro cuenta con un broker que me deje operar alli, creo que voy a tocar lo minimo de lo minimo hasta que no se vayan del poder los que estan. Por ejemplo creo que voy a tirar por Burberry en vez de Inditex, y quizas meta en un futuro en la de gas y electricidad de italia en vez de enagas y REE. 

Si quiero banca paco, tengo en Uk y si quiero banca buena tipo Bankinter tambien tengo en UK o US. Con aseguradoras tirare por Aviva.

Y decir que cuento anadir unas cuantas empresas nuevas y quizas sacar otras. Las nuevas no se han comentado tanto en el foro, aunque tampoco creo que sean cosas superdesconocidas o frikis. Una de las cosas en las que me estoy centrando es en empresas con muy buenos margenes, y algunas incluso con crecimientos constantes de ingresos. 

Seria un equilibro en la actualidad entre balance sano, buenos margenes y aumento de ingresos. En alguna se cumplen los tres, en otras solo dos etc. pero he intentado no centrarme unicamente en la salud del balance, aunque por supuesto sigue siendo algo muy importante para mi.

Manana si tengo tiempo pongo las empresas nuevas y como quedaria la cartera, ademas del timing para entrar, que tabien lo he estado pensando y creo que lo tengo mas o menos definido.


----------



## 34Pepe (16 Abr 2020)

Vendidas ya mis queridas BME, entro con el 70% en Alibabá, Gazprom y Berkshire Hathaway, fuera del euro, el otro 30% a la espera de los rescates, aumentos de primas de riesgos, rumores de corralitos....habrá que salvar los muebles, si es que hay salvación posible.

Mi cuota en valores europeos ya está al completo con el anterior post

Suerte a todos, la vamos a necesitar, si Adidas ha resistido sólo 20 días antes de ser rescatada por Merkel cómo estará el patio......


----------



## flanagan (16 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Suerte a todos, la vamos a necesitar, si Adidas ha resistido sólo 20 días antes de ser rescatada por Merkel cómo estará el patio......



Adidas se llevó una buena galleta en China ya en marzo.
Y parece que se ponen la tirita antes de la herida o tienen algún problemilla que ocultar porque ni Nike ni otros como VJ o UA han movido ficha.
Adidas and Puma sales collapse in China amid coronavirus outbreak | Retail industry | The Guardian


----------



## 34Pepe (16 Abr 2020)

UK, las tienes también en Xetra


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Abr 2020)

Se comentó por ahí atrás el tema de Royal Dutch Shell.
No sé, cómo la véis??.
Creo que ahora está supercastigada porque la economía está parada, pero que cuando ésta se reactive y el consumo de crudo se recupere es bastante probable que mejore su situación..
Cómo lo ves "arriba/abajo" si la intención es a largo plazo e ir comprando activos fuera de este inmundo país comunista???.
Crees el precio actual adecuado para entrar??.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Veloc (17 Abr 2020)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Se comentó por ahí atrás el tema de Royal Dutch Shell.
> No sé, cómo la véis??.
> Creo que ahora está supercastigada porque la economía está parada, pero que cuando ésta se reactive y el consumo de crudo se recupere es bastante probable que mejore su situación..
> Cómo lo ves "arriba/abajo" si la intención es a largo plazo e ir comprando activos fuera de este inmundo país comunista???.
> ...



Yo la tengo en mi cartera, está diversificada, opera en downstream y upstream, mayor fabricante mundial de lubricantes, está invirtiendo en renovables, tiene poca deuda. La veo como buena inversión a medio/lsrgo plazo, los precios del petroleo van a repuntar cuando todo vuelva a la normalidad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Se comentó por ahí atrás el tema de Royal Dutch Shell.
> No sé, cómo la véis??.
> Creo que ahora está supercastigada porque la economía está parada, pero que cuando ésta se reactive y el consumo de crudo se recupere es bastante probable que mejore su situación..
> Cómo lo ves "arriba/abajo" si la intención es a largo plazo e ir comprando activos fuera de este inmundo país comunista???.
> ...



Dentro de las petroleras es de lo mejor que ahí, si. Así que si es un sector en el que quieres entrar Shell es una opción muy buena. Dentro de que tiene bastante deuda, es de las que menos deuda tiene en relación a sus ingresos. Y en un año normal Shell es una máquina de imprimir billetes a lo bestia.

Si entro en el sector del petróleo, que aún no lo sé, casi seguro que sería comprando Shell.


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Dentro de las petroleras es de lo mejor que ahí, si. Así que si es un sector en el que quieres entrar Shell es una opción muy buena. Dentro de que tiene bastante deuda, es de las que menos deuda tiene en relación a sus ingresos. Y en un año normal Shell es una máquina de imprimir billetes a lo bestia.
> 
> Si entro en el sector del petróleo, que aún no lo sé, casi seguro que sería comprando Shell.



Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Abr 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Yo la tengo en mi cartera, está diversificada, opera en downstream y upstream, mayor fabricante mundial de lubricantes, está invirtiendo en renovables, tiene poca deuda. La veo como buena inversión a medio/lsrgo plazo, los precios del petroleo van a repuntar cuando todo vuelva a la normalidad.



O.K, Chompiras, muchas gracias por tu información.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> UK, las tienes también en Xetra



Ojo no las confundas con Gazprom Neft, que no sería la primera vez que alguien ha patinado con esto...


----------



## GuillermoBitcoin1986 (17 Abr 2020)

Yo estoy mirando a ver si compro alguna aerolinea o empresas de gestor de pisos tipo Merlin Properties o similares ...

Creo que va a bajar todo aún mucho más en bolsa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

Por cierto una joyita que me he encontrado que me ha gustado mucho es Ralph Lauren. Prácticamente nada de deuda, buenos número y a un PER y p/BV muy por debajo de Inditex o Burberry. Eso sí, los márgenes son algo peores, pero es que está muy muy barata, bastante más que las otras dos.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto una joyita que me he encontrado que me ha gustado mucho es Ralph Lauren. Prácticamente nada de deuda, buenos número y a un PER y p/BV muy por debajo de Inditex o Burberry. Eso sí, los márgenes son algo peores, pero es que está muy muy barata, bastante más que las otras dos.



En RL la gente tiene miedo de que no esté en las mejores condiciones. Tuvieron un 2017 muy malo.

A mi me encanta, la tengo en el radar desde que el año pasado bajó de 100 dólares. Lo único que me frena es que no me fío del sector lujo...


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto una joyita que me he encontrado que me ha gustado mucho es Ralph Lauren. Prácticamente nada de deuda, buenos número y a un PER y p/BV muy por debajo de Inditex o Burberry. Eso sí, los márgenes son algo peores, pero es que está muy muy barata, bastante más que las otras dos.



Ralph Lauren tiene algo más que la ropa?

Porque la ropa es eso, modas


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Ralph Lauren tiene algo más que la ropa?
> 
> Porque la ropa es eso, modas



Bueno...diselo a Inditex


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Abr 2020)

En mayo del 2017 pegaron un bajon por las perdidas pero segun parece se reestructuro.

El sector del lujo no suele decaer , porque va dirigido a unas minorias y ricos siempre hay , donde uno se arruina otro se enriquece . Ahora seran los de las fabricas chinas de material sanitario.

podra Macys seguir su misma senda de recuperacion ? Desde luego activos tiene para respaldar cualquier prestamo.


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno...diselo a Inditex



Pero Inditex no es una marca concreta y tiene varios tipos de tienda


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda, os pongo unas imágenes que tome desde el ordenador (estoy con el móvil ahora) de cuál es mi cartera a largo plazo y a que precios me gustaría entrar. Como aclaración en las filas que están en gris significa que de esas empresas voy a elegir una, dos o las que sea (en la.columna de la izda pongo cuantas elijo. Se que para algunas el precio objetivo es muy bajo, pero bueno todo está más o menos en precios de los mínimos de marzo, en algunas un poco más abajo, y las que considero de más calidad y futuro algo más arriba. 

También pongo info de lo que llamo la cartera "oportunista" que sin cosas que no necesariamente tendré a larguísimo plazo y que entrañan más riesgo, algunas incluso de quiebra o gran dilución, pero que si se da con el timing adecuado del mercado pueden dar más rentabilidad que las de la cartera de largo plazo. 

Cualquier cosa que queráis saber de alguna de las empresas me decís.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

Me está dando problemas con el tamaño de las fotos, así que o alguien me dice alguna forma de bajarles el tamaño, o lo intento subir más tarde desde el ordenador.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

Ahora sí. Creo que lo único que me quedaría ahora mismo por meter es Shell en la cartera buena y Marathon Oil en la especulativa


----------



## BABY (18 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno lo prometido es deuda, os pongo unas imágenes que tome desde el ordenador (estoy con el móvil ahora) de cuál es mi cartera a largo plazo y a que precios me gustaría entrar. Como aclaración en las filas que están en gris significa que de esas empresas voy a elegir una, dos o las que sea (en la.columna de la izda pongo cuantas elijo. Se que para algunas el precio objetivo es muy bajo, pero bueno todo está más o menos en precios de los mínimos de marzo, en algunas un poco más abajo, y las que considero de más calidad y futuro algo más arriba.
> 
> También pongo info de lo que llamo la cartera "oportunista" que sin cosas que no necesariamente tendré a larguísimo plazo y que entrañan más riesgo, algunas incluso de quiebra o gran dilución, pero que si se da con el timing adecuado del mercado pueden dar más rentabilidad que las de la cartera de largo plazo.
> 
> Cualquier cosa que queráis saber de alguna de las empresas me decís.



Muchas gracias por compartir. Ojala veamos esos precios (Supongo que algunos no llegarán y otros se sobrepasarán). 

¿Precio de entrada en Arcelor?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Muchas gracias por compartir. Ojala veamos esos precios (Supongo que algunos no llegarán y otros se sobrepasarán).
> 
> ¿Precio de entrada en Arcelor?



Respecto al mínimo en Marzo, un 10/15% por debajo. Arcelor es una acción muy puta así que no quiero arriesgar mucho con un precio alto.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Abr 2020)

En las americanas desde que tienen las impresoras echando humo no se yo... dicen que alli puedes compar hasta con los billetes del monopoli .

Asi no tienen mascarillas , se lo gastan to en hacer billetes .


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En las americanas desde que tienen las impresoras echando humo no se yo... dicen que alli puedes compar hasta con los billetes del monopoli .
> 
> Asi no tienen mascarillas , se lo gastan to en hacer billetes .



En algunas ya asumo que se me ha ido el tren, pero bueno como ves en la lista tengo alternativas para aburrir.


----------



## BABY (18 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ahora sí. Creo que lo único que me quedaría ahora mismo por meter es Shell en la cartera buena y Marathon Oil en la especulativa



¿Tienes ya las órdenes puestas en el Broker?.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En algunas ya asumo que se me ha ido el tren, pero bueno como ves en la lista tengo alternativas para aburrir.



Paciencia que puede ser que no , creo que alli no quieren mas caos del que ya tienen con el sanitario y saben que lo que hacen les traera consecuencias , simplemente creo no quieren lidiar con dos problemas a la vez.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Tienes ya las órdenes puestas en el Broker?.



Nope. No puedo poner órdenes a mercado en el broker porque tengo que comunicar mi intención de comprar (y vender) cualquier tipo de acción u otros instrumentos financieros a mi empresa, y ellos tienen que darme el ok y luego ya puedo comprarlo en las siguientes 24 horas. Esa es otra razón por la cual he estado bastante fuera del mercado, es un poco engorroso el proceso para mí.


----------



## 199i (18 Abr 2020)

este post es ORO


----------



## gordinflas (18 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 293123



Buenísimo aporte. Hay varias mid caps que no conocía. 

Ahora que veo a Redrow, ¿sabes más o menos como funciona el modelo de negocio? Llevo años viéndola de reojo en muchos screeners con unos números acojonantes pero siempre me ha dado miedo que se dedique a la construcción.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Buenísimo aporte. Hay varias mid caps que no conocía.
> 
> Ahora que veo a Redrow, ¿sabes más o menos como funciona el modelo de negocio? Llevo años viéndola de reojo en muchos screeners con unos números acojonantes pero siempre me ha dado miedo que se dedique a la construcción.



Básicamente se dedican a construir y vender casas, pero tiene pinta de que lo hacen de una forma muy controlada en el sentido de asegurarse que se construye en zonas de demanda y un tipo de casas/edificios que deja margenes mayores. Y tiene pinta de que prefieren hacer poco y bien que mucho y mal. Tema ladrillo en UK me fío, hay una falta de oferta endémica aquí con la vivienda. Por eso tengo también Forterra, que es de ladrillos y otros materiales de construcción, con unos.margenes acojonantes.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

Por cierto @gordinflas encontré ayer una empresa que me parece una absoluta joya. Se llama Moncler. Ya verás que cuentas más saneadas y que margenes más brutales. Y encima con un crecimiento constante en ingresos a doble dígito. Lo tiene todo. Casi seguro que la meto en cartera si baja hasta donde se fue en Marzo. Si no llega a ser de moda y es tecnológica pido un crédito al banco jajajajaj


----------



## Dr.L (19 Abr 2020)

Moncler tiene mucho tirón actualmente, es la ropa de moda entre los raperos, peleando con Gucci. En casi todos los nuevos video clips sale el nigga con su moncler.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Moncler tiene mucho tirón actualmente, es la ropa de moda entre los raperos, peleando con Gucci. En casi todos los nuevos video clips sale el nigga con su moncler.



Si? Yo no la conocía la verdad? Pues entonces para dentro que vamos con Moncler. Está en ese punto de hacerse mainstream, y si lo consigue, entonces sí que le van a explotar las ventas. Y esto es lujo de verdad, no quieroynopuedo


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

Tiene unos números absolutamente brutales. Y lleva años creciendo mucho, no es una cosa de ahora. Si encima un compi dice que ahora la gente famosa en videos y demás llevan su ropa, abre la.alternativa a que la marca explote totalmente.

Me compraría su ropa? Jamás.

Voy a comprar sus acciones (si baja cerca de los mínimos de marzo)? Sin duda


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto @gordinflas encontré ayer una empresa que me parece una absoluta joya. Se llama Moncler. Ya verás que cuentas más saneadas y que margenes más brutales. Y encima con un crecimiento constante en ingresos a doble dígito. Lo tiene todo. Casi seguro que la meto en cartera si baja hasta donde se fue en Marzo. Si no llega a ser de moda y es tecnológica pido un crédito al banco jajajajaj



Joer menuda joyita. Si baja de los 30 me la tendré que mirar en serio jajajajajajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Joer menuda joyita. Si baja de los 30 me la tendré que mirar en serio jajajajajajaja



Yo solo te paso buena droja hermano jajajajaja


----------



## Frostituto (19 Abr 2020)

Me parece que tus precios objetivo son demasiado fantasiosos con algunas empresas

De verdad crees que vas a ver Amazon a 1600$? Y Tesla a 350$?


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Me parece que tus precios objetivo son demasiado fantasiosos con algunas empresas
> 
> De verdad crees que vas a ver Amazon a 1600$? Y Tesla a 350$?



Probablemente Amazon no. Tesla que cuando baja lo hace a cuchillo, lo mismo si. A saber. Aún así tengo más de 40 empresas objetivo, solo para la cartera buena. Precisamente el tener tantas y saber que son demasiadas para la cartera hacen que pueda ser agresivo con los precios. Todo lo que se ponga a tiro pa adentro, y lo que no, pues mala suerte.


----------



## Frostituto (19 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Probablemente Amazon no. Tesla que cuando baja lo hace a cuchillo, lo mismo si. A saber. Aún así tengo más de 40 empresas objetivo, solo para la cartera buena. Precisamente el tener tantas y saber que son demasiadas para la cartera hacen que pueda ser agresivo con los precios. Todo lo que se ponga a tiro pa adentro, y lo que no, pues mala suerte.



Hombre, visto así.... Pero Tesla presenta resultados en breves y no van a ser malos. Y en Mayo anuncian nueva tecnología de baterías

Pero vamos, no esperes las buenas a los precios que pones. Lo mismo suena la flauta con 1 o 2, pero me parecen precios excesivamente bajos, teniendo en cuenta que las buena se está viendo que son valores refugio frente a cíclicas y otras azotadas de verdad por el bicho


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Hombre, visto así.... Pero Tesla presenta resultados en breves y no van a ser malos. Y en Mayo anuncian nueva tecnología de baterías
> 
> Pero vamos, no esperes las buenas a los precios que pones. Lo mismo suena la flauta con 1 o 2, pero me parecen precios excesivamente bajos, teniendo en cuenta que las buena se está viendo que son valores refugio frente a cíclicas y otras azotadas de verdad por el bicho



Piensa que muchos precios de entrada son alrededor de los mínimos de marzo. Si se pudo caer hasta ahí desde mucho más arriba, no veo la razón para que no corrija, al menos hasta ese punto, en las próximas semanas/meses. Otra cosa es que creamos que el suelo ya está hecho, en tal caso no entrara casi ninguna en mis precios objetivos. Pero ese no es el escenario que me planteo.


----------



## Frostituto (19 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Piensa que muchos precios de entrada son alrededor de los mínimos de marzo. Si se pudo caer hasta ahí desde mucho más arriba, no veo la razón para que no corrija, al menos hasta ese punto, en las próximas semanas/meses. Otra cosa es que creamos que el suelo ya está hecho, en tal caso no entrara casi ninguna en mis precios objetivos. Pero ese no es el escenario que me planteo.



El mercado se mueve por expectativas y eso va a ocurrir si vuelve a pasar como en Febrero, cuando empezó a brotar de verdad el bicho: Que cunda el pánico por nuevo brote del bicho

Sobre los 2400 la FED empezaría a comprar renta variable a saco


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2020)

El tinglado que tienen montado los chinos con sus empresas es brutal. Y si te pones a mirar la estructura accionarial de las empresas te encuentras con que en realidad TODAS las empresas chinas son propiedad del gobierno chino por ley. Que algunos se piensan que lo del comunismo en China solo es una fachada y en realidad son un país ultracapitalista en todo menos en nombre, pero nada más lejos de la realidad. Si algún día se ponen serios te expropian la empresa sin compensación y te jodes. Ni siquiera Hong Kong está a salvo, en 2042 China los va a absorber. Las protestas de Hong Kong en parte eran para evitar la asimilación de la excolonia británica...

Antes invierto en Rusia, mira lo que te digo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

Bueno primera empresa que se me escapa, y está me gustaba muchísimo. Como no caiga el mercado fuerte y esta aún más fuerte ni de coña. Y aún de entrar no sería al precio que contaba ni de broma. Pero es un empreson. Fevertree. Subiendo un 16% hoy. A casi PER 30 si, pero es que no hay empresa del sector con números parecidos. Y si conocéis alguna decírmelo please!!!


----------



## RockLobster (22 Abr 2020)

Hostias, games workshop en la cartera a largo!

Perdi cientos de horas con sus miniaturas siendo un crio, no tenia ni idea de que estaban en bolsa ni de que fueran una inversion de calidad.

Puedes comentar un Poco Al respecto?

Muchisima curiosidad me has dado


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Hostias, games workshop en la cartera a largo!
> 
> Perdi cientos de horas con sus miniaturas siendo un crio, no tenia ni idea de que estaban en bolsa ni de que fueran una inversion de calidad.
> 
> ...



Tiene unos números absolutamente impolutos. Los márgenes son altísimos, una locura. No tiene nada de deuda, genera la de dios de cash flow y además unos incrementos de ventas bastante buenos (hablo de memoria pero creo que a doble dígito) por año. Una puta joya.


----------



## RockLobster (22 Abr 2020)

Hace 15 años que no me intereso por ese mundillo, pero lo que imagino es que con los nuevos tratos que estan haciendo con compañias de videojuegos, lo valioso es su propiedad intellectual.

Creo que se ha reconvertido en una empresa "puramente" de rentabilizar su IP (estilo la licencia de star wars) y ahi tienen muchisima fuerza.


----------



## zaero (22 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno primera empresa que se me escapa, y está me gustaba muchísimo. Como no caiga el mercado fuerte y esta aún más fuerte ni de coña. Y aún de entrar no sería al precio que contaba ni de broma. Pero es un empreson. Fevertree. Subiendo un 16% hoy. A casi PER 30 si, pero es que no hay empresa del sector con números parecidos. Y si conocéis alguna decírmelo please!!!



Tienen muy buenas tónicas los de FeverTree (son esos, no?)


----------



## zaero (22 Abr 2020)

Bueno saberlo, porque a veces me salen cosas como CO (Global Cord Blood). Si no fuera por lo del palo estaría tirándoles dinero como un tarado en un strip-club


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Tienen muy buenas tónicas los de FeverTree (son esos, no?)



Si, esos son, los de las tonicas. Es una empresa inglesa con muchísimo mercado en UK y expandiéndose bastante fuera, especialmente en USA


----------



## zaero (22 Abr 2020)

Con Macy's y el sector Retail...he recordado ROSS. Guardo buenos recuerdos de las tiendas. En simplywallst parece que no están muy mal, otra cosa es que Macy's esté mejor jajaja.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Con Macy's y el sector Retail...he recordado ROSS. Guardo buenos recuerdos de las tiendas. En simplywallst parece que no están muy mal, otra cosa es que Macy's esté mejor jajaja.



Ross está mucho mejor en cuanto a negocio, pero en precio me quedo Macy's y su supertienda en pleno Manhattan. Solo eso paga toda la empresa 

Por cierto, Macy's cotizando por debajo de los 4 ñapos ya. Supongo que esto tiene algo que ver:

April 21 -
* MACY'S WEIGHS RAISING AS MUCH AS $5 BILLION IN DEBT TO
WEATHER
CORONAVIRUS CRISIS - CNBC
* MACY'S WILL SEEK TO USE ITS INVENTORY AS COLLATERAL TO
RAISE $3
BILLION AND REAL ESTATE TO RAISE $1 BILLION TO $2 BILLION - CNBC

Source text : Macy's weighs raising as much as $5 billion in debt to weather coronavirus crisis

Lo que comentábamos en otro hilo. Están poniendo los edificios de prenda. Me ha sorprendido que también hayan puesto los inventorios. Directamente ni los había contado en mis estimaciones, no pensaba que se los fueran a admitir como prenda. Muy buena noticia, en realidad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ross está mucho mejor en cuanto a negocio, pero en precio me quedo Macy's y su supertienda en pleno Manhattan. Solo eso paga toda la empresa
> 
> Por cierto, Macy's cotizando por debajo de los 4 ñapos ya. Supongo que esto tiene algo que ver:
> 
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, si puede levantar cuatro o cinco billones sin ampliar y a intereses razonable creo que es muy buena noticia. Si son listos cuando esto mejor en uno o dos años, o igual tres, tienen que empezar a vender parte del real state para ir pagando toda esa deuda.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Abr 2020)

Muy buenos resultados de Bankinter, que abre la temporada de resultados en la banca española. La verdad es que como sigan castigando la como si fuera un pacobanco, voy a acabar comprando, a precio de puta además.

Bankinter gana 130 millones, un 10% menos tras duplicar las provisiones para afrontar el coronavirus


----------



## tactics (23 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy buenos resultados de Bankinter, que abre la temporada de resultados en la banca española. La verdad es que como sigan castigando la como si fuera un pacobanco, voy a acabar comprando, a precio de puta además.
> 
> Bankinter gana 130 millones, un 10% menos tras duplicar las provisiones para afrontar el coronavirus



Yo también la tengo en el punto de mira jajaja No baja de 3 la tía.


----------



## BABY (23 Abr 2020)

@arriba/abajo, ¿ha cambiado algo tu opinión de Airbus?. ¿Dónde la esperas?. 

Muchas gracias¡¡


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> @arriba/abajo, ¿ha cambiado algo tu opinión de Airbus?. ¿Dónde la esperas?.
> 
> Muchas gracias¡¡



De momento no cambio mi escenario base, la espero más abajo. Tiene una pinta mala por técnico, de que cuando caiga, va a caer a plomo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

Tengo dos empresas más para añadir a mi lista.

La primera es Safran, empresa francesa especializada en aeronáutica. Es realmente puntera en lo que hace. En muchas partes de la fabricación de los aviones es o la número uno o la dos. También es la líder mundial en fabricación de piezas para helicópteros y tiene una parte de defensa. Tiene unos margenes brutales. Pero absolutamente brutales. Sin ningún problema de deuda y con crecimientos de facturación constantes. Probablemente lo que haga es poner Airbus a un precio aún más bajo y priorizar safran de cara a entra. Me encanta esta empresa y solo tenéis que ver su evolución en bolsa para ver qué es de las que dan dinero de verdad, no como el típico banco o aerolínea que se pasa la vida valiendo entre 2 y 15 euros.

La segunda es *Gaztransport & Technigaz. Se dedica a hacer los fondos de los barcos de gas natural licuado para meter el gas. Esto requiere una tecnología muy puntera ya que dicho gas alcanza temperaturas muy bajas e imagino que niveles de presión altos. Son los putos amos construyendo estas cosas y tienen una cartera de pedidos muy buena. Ademas el tema del GNL está en franca expansión. Es otra empresa con unos margenes acojonantes.*


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

Esa empresa lleva años en caída libre por la gráfica, no me preguntes porque. Para vender relojes caros tiene unos margenes muy reguleros.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2020)

Si. Yo la tenía en mi lista porque es una empresa muy buena. Pero estas cosas me dan mucho yuyu y cuando me enteré la saqué de mis potenciales compras.


----------



## tactics (28 Abr 2020)

Acabo de leer un erte de Airbus para varias instalaciones.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Abr 2020)

Los volumenes en algunos valores respecto a su promedio son de risa , los hay de hasta un 10% , y no hablo de empresas en quiebra.


----------



## BABY (11 May 2020)

Arriba este hilo para los que vais llegando nuevos, de los mejores del subforo en mi opinión.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

Tengo bastantes cositas nuevas por cierto. Lo mismo este finde pongo alguna que otra cosa.

Una cosa importante que quiero decirle a la gente, no seáis caprichosos con las acciones. Me explico. No os empeñeiss en entrar en X empresa por cojones, o al menos no hagáis eso con todas las empresas objetivo. Os cuento mi ejemplo. Cuando todo esto empezó me puse en el punto de mira bastante tecnológica americana (Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook etc).

Ha pasado el tiempo y a pesar de que estamos en un mercado bajista, esas acciones en particular no están bajando tanto, y con muchas de estas asumo que no van a tocar mínimos de marzo otra vez. Ok. No hay ningún problema. Lo que he hecho es seguir analizando muchísimas empresas y tener un grupo grande que me gustan, y ya decidiré donde entrar cuando todo baje a fuego y entonces veré donde está cada una. Y os pongo un ejemplo. Me gusta mas Río Tinto que BHP. Eso significa que voy a entrar en Rio Tinto? no. Dependerá de cómo esté Río Tinto respecto a BHP. Si considero que BHP ha corregido un 15% o más que Río Tinto pues entro en esa. Así de fácil.

Fevertree me encantaba, porque tiene unos margenes que son la caña y un nivel de costes fijos muy bajo. Pero se.me escapó. Que se le va a hacer. Otras vendrán.

Y antes de que nadie me diga que si hubiese entrado en lo que quiero estás no sé me habrían escapado diré que es verdad, pero que por contra en muchas igual iría en -15% ahora.

La tendencia del mercado es bajista. Tenemos.mierda encima para enterrarnos. Seguir la tendencia. Y cuando todo esté a precio de puta, sacar el listado como si fueseis a hacer la compra al Mercadona, y comprar todo lo que está en la.lista y esté más barato.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

Hey colega deja de poner caquitas en los post de los demás. Te parece poco que abras un hilo con todo chicharro que se te viene a la mente?


----------



## brigante 88 (13 May 2020)

Arriba/Abajo, ...sobre Sabadel, la cotizacion hoy por debajo de 0,30, ¿creés que puede estar descontando algo mucho más negativo que otros bancos,? 
Que se repitiera otro popular ya sería la leche.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tengo bastantes cositas nuevas por cierto. Lo mismo este finde pongo alguna que otra cosa.
> 
> Una cosa importante que quiero decirle a la gente, no seáis caprichosos con las acciones. Me explico. No os empeñeiss en entrar en X empresa por cojones, o al menos no hagáis eso con todas las empresas objetivo. Os cuento mi ejemplo. Cuando todo esto empezó me puse en el punto de mira bastante tecnológica americana (Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook etc).
> 
> ...



Yo creo que podras hacerte con esas americanas con las que sueñas cuando revienten el burbujon que tienen alli . No hay mas que mirar el grafico del sp500 para ver que ya pedia una correccion en la era prebicho , asi que ahora...

Cuando eso ocurra arrastrara tambien al ibex que veremos a donde lo lleva, porque nosotros no hemos recuperado tanto . Como este otoño estornude un chino veo el ibex tocando los 5500-5000.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Arriba/Abajo, ...sobre Sabadel, la cotizacion hoy por debajo de 0,30, ¿creés que puede estar descontando algo mucho más negativo que otros bancos,?
> Que se repitiera otro popular ya sería la leche.



Sabadell tiene un problema enorme a nivel técnico. Y ojo no soy uno de los que se agarran al técnico como religión. Pero eso es una cosa y otra es no darse cuenta de que literalmente esta acción no tiene ni un soporte y está en caída libre. Lo mismo para ahora que baja a 15 céntimos, o a 20.

Si me dices por fundamentales, los resultados de Q1 a mí me gustaron mucho (teniendo en cuenta el banco que es y cómo está, antes de que salte algún tonto). Esta con un nivel de capital alto, la mora está controlada, y creo que la tipología de banco que tiene en UK le va a proteger mucho los activos de todo el grupo.

Yo he dicho varias veces y repito, que para mí el único contra, que es muy grande para mí, es que vamos a entrar en baile de fusiones y adquisiciones en España, y los directivos de los bancos no son dueños (accionistas mayoritarios) lo que significa que van a mirar por su culo y no por el accionista.

Que significa eso? Pues que si Oliu tiene que comprar un banco de mierda para crecer en tamaño y sobrevivir, lo va a hacer, porque Oliu no quiere lo mejor para el accionista sino estar en el cargo hasta que se jubile. O quizás cae una fusión con Bankia, y a mí no me gustan los números de Bankia por ejemplo. Si alguien comprara el Sabadell, sería lo mejor. Prima de compra que te enbolsas y a correr. Pero creo que por tamaño le va a tocar a ellos comprar o fusionarse con Bankia, y eso a mí NO me gusta.

Si no fuera por eso, me parece un chollo ahora mismo, de los mayores de la bolsa española


----------



## brigante 88 (13 May 2020)

Gracias arriba/abajo, creo que no podía estar mejor explicado, Yo pienso de la misma forma a nivel técnico es un desastre (se encuentra sin soportes), pero sus números no muestran el valor realmente del valor. 

Gracias por tus aportaciones y explicaciones tan bien detalladas.





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabadell tiene un problema enorme a nivel técnico. Y ojo no soy uno de los que se agarran al técnico como religión. Pero eso es una cosa y otra es no darse cuenta de que literalmente esta acción no tiene ni un soporte y está en caída libre. Lo mismo para ahora que baja a 15 céntimos, o a 20.
> 
> Si me dices por fundamentales, los resultados de Q1 a mí me gustaron mucho (teniendo en cuenta el banco que es y cómo está, antes de que salte algún tonto). Esta con un nivel de capital alto, la mora está controlada, y creo que la tipología de banco que tiene en UK le va a proteger mucho los activos de todo el grupo.
> 
> ...


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Gracias arriba/abajo, creo que no podía estar mejor explicado, Yo pienso de la misma forma a nivel técnico es un desastre (se encuentra sin soportes), pero sus números no muestran el valor realmente del valor.
> 
> Gracias por tus aportaciones y explicaciones tan bien detalladas.



Es que te miras la gráfica desde 2007 y da pavor. Si puedes conseguir por ahí la evolución del número de acciones en circulación desde 2007 hasta ahora y lo compartes estaría genial ya que ayudaría a saber el nivel de ampliaciones de capital que se ha comido desde 2007. Porque la clave va a ser esa y no otra en mi opinión.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es que te miras la gráfica desde 2007 y da pavor. Si puedes conseguir por ahí la evolución del número de acciones en circulación desde 2007 hasta ahora y lo compartes estaría genial ya que ayudaría a saber el nivel de ampliaciones de capital que se ha comido desde 2007. Porque la clave va a ser esa y no otra en mi opinión.



En simplywall figura David Vegara Figueras (economista y politico miembro del consejo de administración del Banco Sabadell ) como comprador del acciones el dia 5 de febrero por valor de 33.600€
David Vegara - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Banco de Sabadell (BME:SAB) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St
No se como de rapido se actualizan los datos en esa pagina. De seguir con ellas creo que ofreceria algo de confianza una compra . Aunque no de momento por supuesto.


----------



## White calvin (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tengo bastantes cositas nuevas por cierto. Lo mismo este finde pongo alguna que otra cosa.
> 
> Una cosa importante que quiero decirle a la gente, no seáis caprichosos con las acciones. Me explico. No os empeñeiss en entrar en X empresa por cojones, o al menos no hagáis eso con todas las empresas objetivo. Os cuento mi ejemplo. Cuando todo esto empezó me puse en el punto de mira bastante tecnológica americana (Microsoft, Apple, Google, Facebook etc).
> 
> ...



que tal ves microsoft llevo varios días siguiéndola y con muchas ganas de entrarle. facebook se me escapó


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> que tal ves microsoft llevo varios días siguiéndola y con muchas ganas de entrarle. facebook se me escapó



Microsoft es un empreson, a mí es lamque más me gusta de las faaaannggnn (porque no paran de subirse empresas ahí jajaja). Pero para mí operativa está cara. Pero de tener que comprar algo americano de tecnología a día de hoy compraría Microsoft


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

Desde que Steve Ballmer fue sustituido por Satya Nadella, Microsoft se ha disparado. Me encanta esa empresa, más que Apple o Google. Impresionante, pero burbujeada. 120$, por favor¡


----------



## White calvin (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Microsoft es un empreson, a mí es lamque más me gusta de las faaaannggnn (porque no paran de subirse empresas ahí jajaja). Pero para mí operativa está cara. Pero de tener que comprar algo americano de tecnología a día de hoy compraría Microsoft



a mi me gusta bastante pero también he visto que se está quedando un poco estancada en sus productos y tiene rivales muy fuerte como amazon, google, sony etc y no sabemos si le darán algún día por meterse en procesadores


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> a mi me gusta bastante pero también he visto que se está quedando un poco estancada en sus productos y tiene rivales muy fuerte como amazon, google, sony etc y no sabemos si le darán algún día por meterse en procesadores



¿A qué productos te refieres?


----------



## White calvin (13 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿A qué productos te refieres?



xbox skype, internet explorer, el servicio de la nube etc.. de momento no tiene mucha competencia en procesadores pero nunca se sabe y menos sabiendo como se la gastan google y amazon


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Pero tienen el.negocio de la nube, y por lo que he leído es el que más está creciendo de todos los competidores ahi


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> xbox skype, internet explorer, el servicio de la nube etc.. de momento no tiene mucha competencia en procesadores pero nunca se sabe y menos sabiendo como se la gastan google y amazon



Si por servicio en la nube te refieres a Azure, el crecimiento hasta ahora está siendo muy bueno (con expectativas de ir a más). Xbox crece menos pero va bien también. Explorer ha sido sustituido por Edge, con buenas cifras de adopción hasta el momento. El paquete Office con el modelo de suscripción es una mina. Windows sigue ahí 30 años después. Hardware "Apple style". En definitiva, un gigante.

Edito: Mirad la infografía. Diversificación máxima. Sin depender de la publicidad tanto como Google ni del iPhone como Apple (ambas están haciendo sus deberes estupendamente para cambiar eso, por cierto).


----------



## White calvin (13 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si por servicio en la nube te refieres a Azure, el crecimiento hasta ahora está siendo muy bueno (con expectativas de ir a más). Xbox crece menos pero va bien también. Explorer ha sido sustituido por Edge, con buenas cifras de adopción hasta el momento. El paquete Office con el modelo de suscripción es una mina. Windows sigue ahí 30 años después. Hardware "Apple style". En definitiva, un gigante.



esperemos que así sea


----------



## White calvin (13 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si por servicio en la nube te refieres a Azure, el crecimiento hasta ahora está siendo muy bueno (con expectativas de ir a más). Xbox crece menos pero va bien también. Explorer ha sido sustituido por Edge, con buenas cifras de adopción hasta el momento. El paquete Office con el modelo de suscripción es una mina. Windows sigue ahí 30 años después. Hardware "Apple style". En definitiva, un gigante.
> 
> Edito: Mirad la infografía. Diversificación máxima. Sin depender de la publicidad tanto como Google ni del iPhone como Apple (ambas están haciendo sus deberes estupendamente para cambiar eso, por cierto).
> Ver archivo adjunto 318496



No sabia que el azure tuviera más ingresos que el resto de productos de Microsoft. Es bestial entonces ese servicio no?

Gracias por la info.

Que precio de entrada ves recomendable?

Edito: el segundo aún asi me parece impresionante


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> No sabia que el azure tuviera más ingresos que el resto de productos de Microsoft. Es bestial entonces ese servicio no?
> 
> Gracias por la info.
> 
> ...



Azure va algo por detrás de AWS (Amazon) pero crece muchísimo. Dentro de poco será la primera fuente de ingresos. 

Precio de entrada. 120$ estarían bien (mínimos de Marzo de 2020 y la que valía hace un año).....pero no se si lo veremos.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo ,Cuando consideras el momento de entrar para largo plazo ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Cuando el SP toque los mínimos de Marzo (donde muchas de mis acciones objetivo estarán bastante por debajo de esos mínimos).

Cuando tengamos ese pánico y toquemos o pasemos esos niveles, toca sacar la lista de la compra de Mercadona y solucionar la cartera a diez años en una semana


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuando el SP toque los mínimos de Marzo (donde muchas de mis acciones objetivo estarán bastante por debajo de esos mínimos).
> 
> Cuando tengamos ese pánico y toquemos o pasemos esos niveles, toca sacar la lista de la compra de Mercadona y solucionar la cartera a diez años en una semana



Pero eso como sabes puede no ocurrir si estan imprimiendo billetes a tutiplen.

Yo tengo un ojo echado al SP y otro a octubre.
Yo creo que hay que esperar minimo hasta el otoño para ver si al menos tenemos controlado el causante de todo esto que es el bicho.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pero eso como sabes puede no ocurrir si estan imprimiendo billetes a tutiplen.
> 
> Yo tengo un ojo echado al SP y otro a octubre.
> Yo creo que hay que esperar minimo hasta el otoño para ver si al menos tenemos controlado el causante de todo esto que es el bicho.



Si, estoy de acuerdo en el tema Fed/imprimir/elecciones noviembre. Desde luego no es seguro que todo baje ahora hasta donde Marzo, pero para mí es el punto mínimo a entrar que compensa los riesgos de montar una cartera tan grande ahora.

Cuando será? Ni idea. Pero yo como dije hace unos días hay muchas acciones que a precios actuales no tocó ni de coña.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si, estoy de acuerdo en el tema Fed/imprimir/elecciones noviembre. Desde luego no es seguro que todo baje ahora hasta donde Marzo, pero para mí es el punto mínimo a entrar que compensa los riesgos de montar una cartera tan grande ahora.
> 
> Cuando será? Ni idea. Pero yo como dije hace unos días hay muchas acciones que a precios actuales no tocó ni de coña.



Coincido plenamente contigo, incluido los precios objetivo de entrada de algunos valores que tenemos en comun .Hay algunos que historicamente han ido un poco a su aire , en cuando que no coincide sus minimos en los crashes con los del indice del pais com por ejemplo de las que tienes Rio tinto .


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 May 2020)

muchas gracias al OP por el hilo tan currado, lo seguiré de cerca.


----------



## Wunderbarez (21 May 2020)

Hola, llevo un tiempo leyendo el foro y al final me he acabado registrando porque quería comentar en este hilo.
He visto que se hablaba varias veces a lo largo del hilo de ree y enagás, de que son valores defensivos y demás, y de otros gestores de las redes energéticas de Europa, sobre todo Terna. Alguien comentaba que muchas empresas de este tipo son propiedad de los estados y yo simplemente quería dejar caer desde mi humildísima opinión una que no lo es, que es esta empresa: REN (RENE.LS) Stock Price, Quote, History & News - Yahoo Finance Para resumir, es la empresa portuguesa equivalente, y es como ree y enagás todo en uno, gestiona tanto la red de luz como de gas en todo el país.
La dejo por si os interesa o queréis echarle un vistazo. Yo por mi parte lo haré, aunque primero tengo que volver a formarme sobre como intentar hacer mis propios análisis fundamentales, ya que llevo años alejado y se me ha olvidado lo poco que sabía.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Hola, llevo un tiempo leyendo el foro y al final me he acabado registrando porque quería comentar en este hilo.
> He visto que se hablaba varias veces a lo largo del hilo de ree y enagás, de que son valores defensivos y demás, y de otros gestores de las redes energéticas de Europa, sobre todo Terna. Alguien comentaba que muchas empresas de este tipo son propiedad de los estados y yo simplemente quería dejar caer desde mi humildísima opinión una que no lo es, que es esta empresa: REN (RENE.LS) Stock Price, Quote, History & News - Yahoo Finance Para resumir, es la empresa portuguesa equivalente, y es como ree y enagás todo en uno, gestiona tanto la red de luz como de gas en todo el país.
> La dejo por si os interesa o queréis echarle un vistazo. Yo por mi parte lo haré, aunque primero tengo que volver a a formarme sobre como intentar hacer de nuevos mis propios análisis fundamentales, ya que llevo años alejado y se me ha olvidado todo lo poco que sabía.



Muchas gracias por el comentario, no conocía esta empresa de nada. Sin mirarla a fondo veo que tiene un problema en que la empresa no aumenta su precio en bolsa desde que salió a cotizar, y el dividendo, que parece bueno al 6.6%, está en línea con REE y por debajo del 8% de Enagas. Si tengo un rato mañana o el finde le echo un vistazo. (Los.margenes están muy debajo de los de las españolas por cierto). Muchas gracias otra vez por poner esta información


----------



## no_me_consta (21 May 2020)

OHL +50%


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Value (21 May 2020)

Viendo tu perfil (Que es algo parecido al mio) puede que te guste esta empresa.

PAX GLOBAL (0327.HK) Stock Price, Quote, History & News - Yahoo Finance

También te dejo la tesis que encontré mientras me informaba de la empresa.

CLUB DBF: Tesis de Inversión de Pax Global Technology - DBF Finance

Échale un ojo.

Saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

Value dijo:


> Viendo tu perfil (Que es algo parecido al mio) puede que te guste esta empresa.
> 
> PAX GLOBAL (0327.HK) Stock Price, Quote, History & News - Yahoo Finance
> 
> ...



Un millón de gracias, hoy cuando tenga tiempo me leo la tesis de arriba abajo y te digo algo. De primeras tiene margenes cojonudos, una caja neta que es casi su capitalización y un incremento enorme de ingresos cada año. Espero entender en la tesis si hay gato encerrado para que cotice a lo que cotiza o no.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 May 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> OHL +50%
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



yo no me metería en el mundo de las constructoras/inmobiliarias (desconfianza por la anterior crisis).

Los Amodio se convierten en los mayores accionistas de OHL con la compra de un 16% por 50 millones


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (21 May 2020)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> REN (RENE.LS) Stock Price, Quote, History & News - Yahoo Finance Para resumir, es la empresa portuguesa equivalente, y es como ree y enagás todo en uno, gestiona tanto la red de luz como de gas en todo el país.



Cuidado si alguno la busca puramente por dividendo, igual está pagando por encima de sus posiblidades.


----------



## Wunderbarez (22 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el comentario, no conocía esta empresa de nada. Sin mirarla a fondo veo que tiene un problema en que la empresa no aumenta su precio en bolsa desde que salió a cotizar, y el dividendo, que parece bueno al 6.6%, está en línea con REE y por debajo del 8% de Enagas. Si tengo un rato mañana o el finde le echo un vistazo. (Los.margenes están muy debajo de los de las españolas por cierto). Muchas gracias otra vez por poner esta información



Su cotización es bastante insulsa, literalmente se ha mantenido en un rango de unos 50 céntimos durante 7 años.



TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Cuidado si alguno la busca puramente por dividendo, igual está pagando por encima de sus posiblidades.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 326283



Según los gráficos que muestras no hay muchas dudas, cabría una rebaja del dividendo y con total seguridad una caída del precio del valor.
Me encantan los gráficos que muestras ¿De que página web son?


----------



## hartman2 (22 May 2020)

os la jugabais en las farmaceuticas?


----------



## Wunderbarez (22 May 2020)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, seekingalpha tampoco la conocía, así que doble agradecimiento. Morningstar si, en cuanto la descubrí se convirtió en una de mis páginas de cabecera, a mi me encanta.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (22 May 2020)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Su cotización es bastante insulsa, literalmente se ha mantenido en un rango de unos 50 céntimos durante 7 años.
> 
> Según los gráficos que muestras no hay muchas dudas, cabría una rebaja del dividendo y con total seguridad una caída del precio del valor.
> Me encantan los gráficos que muestras ¿De que página web son?



No lo sé, no me dió tiempo a mirar el histórico y la info en morningstar estaba incompleta en cuanto al dividendo, por eso la busqué en simplywall.st. Lo mismo lleva así siempre, si no mueve la cotización y mantiene ese dividendo, tampoco sería mala cosa necesariamente, sería cosa de mirar que inviertan lo suficiente como para que sea sostenible a medio/largo plazo. De lo contrario se está comiendo a sí misma y se avecinan problemas.


----------



## Wunderbarez (22 May 2020)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> No lo sé, no me dió tiempo a mirar el histórico y la info en morningstar estaba incompleta en cuanto al dividendo, por eso la busqué en simplywall.st. Lo mismo lleva así siempre, si no mueve la cotización y mantiene ese dividendo, tampoco sería mala cosa necesariamente, sería cosa de mirar que inviertan lo suficiente como para que sea sostenible a medio/largo plazo. De lo contrario se está comiendo a sí misma y se avecinan problemas.



Según la propia página de la empresa sus datos en cuanto a dividendo son estos:







Ya comenté que llevo un tiempo alejado y estoy volviendo a formarme, pero yo interpreto que si con el mismo dividendo por acción (0.17€) el porcentaje de beneficios que necesitan para pagar ese dividendo es cada vez mayor (del 75% al casi 100%), quiere decir que sus beneficios son cada vez mas bajos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2020)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Según la propia página de la empresa sus datos en cuanto a dividendo son estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O...que cada vez tienen más acciones (que no creo que sea el.caso, pero es otra opción).

También ojo con esto que el payout se suele medir desde el beneficio de la empresa y en realidad el payout se paga con caja, así que para mí tiene más sentido ver cómo cubre el free cash flow de cada año los dividendos.


----------



## brigante 88 (28 May 2020)

Siendo este unos de los mejores hilos que visto por aquí de ultima mente de bolsa.....procedo a rescatarlo y preguntar si alguien de los entendidos del hilo lleva en cartera "GRIFOLS" 

Lleva un par de semanas bastante lamentables por lo que veo, pero creo que es un empresón dentro de su sector y muy bien posicionada a nivel internacional, sobre todo en USA.

La cuestión, es que me está tentando entrar en estos precio de 27,5€ y no se que hacer si esperar a a verla sobre 26 o meter ya una participación.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 May 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Siendo este unos de los mejores hilos que visto por aquí de ultima mente de bolsa.....procedo a rescatarlo y preguntar si alguien de los entendidos del hilo lleva en cartera "GRIFOLS"
> 
> Lleva un par de semanas bastante lamentables por lo que veo, pero creo que es un empresón dentro de su sector y muy bien posicionada a nivel internacional, sobre todo en USA.
> 
> La cuestión, es que me está tentando entrar en estos precio de 27,5€ y no se que hacer si esperar a a verla sobre 26 o meter ya una participación.



yo estoy igual....... no se si vale l pena pillar unas cuantas como valor rfugio y olvidarse, no creo que de ni muchos sustos ni tampoco muchas alegrías


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 May 2020)

cuidado, que pasan cosas raras


*Grifols: ¿nos manipulan con órdenes ocultas?*

*La acción se dejó ayer un 6,39% y hoy ha sufrido otro desplome del que se ha recuperado rápidamente.*

Muchos nervios los que hemos visto esta mañana en la cotización de Grifols tras las *caídas de ayer con el segundo mayor volumen del año de un 6,39 por ciento.*

A esos descensos les tocaba sumar *otro 5,6 por ciento de caída en los primeros minutos de contratación* y que ha recuperado bastante rápido pero que ha dejado a todos los inversores congelados ante semejante aparición de papel aparentemente sin motivo. 

Podríamos pensar que la pérdida de los mínimos del pasado *4 de abril en los 27,85 euros* ha sido la culpable de la avalancha de órdenes de venta automatizadas por *activación de los stop loss* de los inversores más técnicos. 

Pero también existen otras posibilidades como *la salida de algún accionista con un paquete de acciones muy elevado* que haya perdido la paciencia o le haya entrado el miedo tras las correcciones de ayer, pero normalmente cuando tienes que soltar tantas acciones lo haces de una manera mucho más ordenada.






Los cruces de precios en Grifols en los primeros minutos de hoy Eduardo Bolinches 

Y por último tendríamos la opción de un desplome por *"fat finder"*, es decir, un error humano a la hora de introducir una orden a mercado que lo que hacen es barrer el precio de todos los compradores hasta completar el número de acciones a vender, pero normalmente no deja el tipo de cambios cruzados que podemos ver en el gráfico.

Por lo tanto, mis sensaciones es que hemos asistido al *segundo escenario*. 

*¿Podemos aprovecharnos de este movimiento?*
Como es lógico ya no vamos a poder comprar en los mínimos de la sesión de hoy, pero si efectivamente estamos ante ese segundo escenario descrito y no obedece a ningún tipo de información privilegiada, la idea es entrar sin miedo y *colocar un stop de pérdidas en los 27,89 euros* para evitar quedarse enganchado en el valor si se da la vuelta, pero de volver la tranquilidad en el valor pronto lo veremos de nuevo en los 29,60 euros. 

Grifols: ¿nos manipulan con órdenes ocultas?


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2020)

Yo tengo grifols en mi cartera objetivo a día de hoy. El upside no es muuuy grande, pero rebaja riesgo en la cartera que da gusto. Y vive de un duopolio. Eso siempre ayuda


----------



## brigante 88 (28 May 2020)

Si, esta mañana observé esa caída con una contundencia y de primeras al verlo y yo sigo pensando que se trata de una limpieza de carteras de libro,.
Para ello basta con ver como se a recuperado la acción en pocos minutos..


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo tengo grifols en mi cartera objetivo a día de hoy. El upside no es muuuy grande, pero rebaja riesgo en la cartera que da gusto. Y vive de un duopolio. Eso siempre ayuda



A qué precio la tienes o le pìensas entrar?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A qué precio la tienes o le pìensas entrar?



Mínimos de marzo al menos


----------



## javiwell (29 May 2020)

Yo creo que Amazon puede ser una buena compra a pesar de su PER de 114

El volumen y el crecimiento de su facturación y sus beneficios ha venido siendo espectacular en los últimos 2 años, pero con esto del virus, creo que va a haber una explosión del uso de Amazon y que la empresa, con almacenes robotizados, va a alcanzar tal escala que los beneficios futuros por acción compensarán con creces el precio de compra.

El hecho de que se pague una cuota anual por ser cliente premiun y que casi todo se encuentre allí sea mas barato y con entrega a domicilio me parece una ventaja clarísima... no pagan alquiler de local de venta minorista y no lo repercuten en la venta.

Por otra parte que en esta crisis se haya disparado el precio de la acción, refleja lo que está pensando el mercado. Hay que estar atentos a su facturación del 1º semestre y a sus resultados, la cifra promete.




Pensad en una persona de 50 años que no acostumbraba a comprar por internet más que los billetes de avión, que con esto de del virus se dio de alta como cliente de amazon, pagó la cuota anual y compró 4 paquetes. Es probable que continúe siendo cliente aunque remita el virus y vaya menos al centro comercial y pida más paquetes.


----------



## porcospin (29 May 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo creo que Amazon puede ser una buena compra a pesar de su PER de 114
> 
> El volumen y el crecimiento de su facturación y sus beneficios ha venido siendo espectacular en los últimos 2 años, pero con esto del virus, creo que va a haber una explosión del uso de Amazon y que la empresa, con almacenes robotizados, va a alcanzar tal escala que los beneficios futuros por acción compensarán con creces el precio de compra.
> 
> ...



Creo se te han adelantado cientos de miles de inversores con la misma visión de futuro, pero animo que mientras sigan llegando más inversores el precio seguirá subiendo al margen de PER y cualquier milonga. Sólo procura no ser de los últimos en llegar y si de los primeros si hay estampida


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 May 2020)

No idea. Pero cuando se deje de hablar del virus y se empiece a hablar de la crisis económica será momento de bajada. Pero no sé cuándo pasará.

Os acordáis el.apocalipsis de 2008 en adelante? Pues teníamos menos de la.mitad de deuda total y un deficit menor que el que tendremos este año. Que pasa que como hay bicho esas cosas no se van a pagar? Ya no preocupan?


----------



## HARLEY66 (29 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mínimos de marzo al menos



Y crees que los volveremos a ver?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y crees que los volveremos a ver?



En grifols? Yo creo que sí. Tampoco es una acción que haya explotado hacia arriba (aunque no la sigo día a día, hablo de memoria)


----------



## tramperoloco (29 May 2020)

Deberiais de darle una vuelta diaria a Carpatos para saber cuando van a cerrar cortos los hedge funds para subir y acto seguido soltar papelon los fondos de pensiones para cubriros las espaldas ( fin de mes normalmente ). En el hilo de Gordinflas ya avise de que hoy iban a soltar los fondos de inversion lo que no habian hecho en mas de un mes 1.5B desequilibrio vendedor en el MOC
Market-on-Close Stock Order Imbalances


----------



## javiwell (9 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Creo se te han adelantado cientos de miles de inversores con la misma visión de futuro, pero animo que mientras sigan llegando más inversores el precio seguirá subiendo al margen de PER y cualquier milonga. Sólo procura no ser de los últimos en llegar y si de los primeros si hay estampida



Hombre soy consciente de que no he sido la primera persona del mundo en pensarlo y de que tampoco voy a ser quien más gane en bolsa.

Pero no creo que vaya a haber estampida de Amazon sino, más bien, algo como inditex pero a mucha mayor escala... vamos una acción que se tira décadas subiendo, una empresa que cada año crece a doble dígito en facturación (año, tras año, tras año... por más de 20 años) y con mejores márgenes que su interminable lista de competidores.

No hay que descartar que gigantes del comercio como el propio inditex o ikea acaben vendiendo por Amazon... hay muchiiiisimo recorrido aún por hacer en esto de la venta online.

Piensa en el momento ikea en que llegas al almacén a coger las piezas del mueble, las buscas tú y las pones en el carrito y luego vas a solicitar que te lo lleven a casa en caja y pagas 80 euros por el servicio... Ahora imagínate que todo eso ocurre en una sola macro-nave industrial para toda España con un robot que lo monta en el camión que ya lleva unas rutas programadas y optimizadas y que te lo sube a casa por 20 euros y tu solo eliges el mueble en el móvil...

Vamos que si convives con la Acción de Amazon, por mucho PER 114 al que la hayas pagado.... llegarán cosas buenas


----------



## Bort (9 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En grifols? Yo creo que sí. Tampoco es una acción que haya explotado hacia arriba (aunque no la sigo día a día, hablo de memoria)



Creo que iban a empezar a producir plasma con anticuerpos de covid para julio. No estaria mal tener un paquete de acciones antes de esa fecha por si acaso. Yo tengo el mío por lo que pueda pasar. Si baja de 25 volveré a entrar


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre soy consciente de que no he sido la primera persona del mundo en pensarlo y de que tampoco voy a ser quien más gane en bolsa.
> 
> Pero no creo que vaya a haber estampida de Amazon sino, más bien, algo como inditex pero a mucha mayor escala... vamos una acción que se tira décadas subiendo, una empresa que cada año crece a doble dígito en facturación (año, tras año, tras año... por más de 20 años) y con mejores márgenes que su interminable lista de competidores.
> 
> ...



La pregunta es si hay acciones con el crecimiento de Amazon pero a PER menor de 120. A mí me da que si. No en el churribex obviamente, pero si rascas, encuentras cositas. Hablo de rascar muuuucho a través de screeners


----------



## javiwell (11 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La pregunta es si hay acciones con el crecimiento de Amazon pero a PER menor de 120. A mí me da que si. No en el churribex obviamente, pero si rascas, encuentras cositas. Hablo de rascar muuuucho a través de screeners



Un negocio que facturaba 50 mil euros y al año siguiente factura 2 millones se puede encontrar por ahí rascando mucho, bueno es crecimiento de doble dígito pero se llama chicharro.

Para encontrar algo con el volumen y el crecimiento en términos absolutos de amazon y a esa velocidad de crecimiento no hace falta rascar nada, muy pocas acciones en el mundo tienen eso y son precisamente las más populares, las más intercambiadas y están en los principales índices de referencia al per que están.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Un negocio que facturaba 50 mil euros y al año siguiente factura 2 millones se puede encontrar por ahí rascando mucho, bueno es crecimiento de doble dígito pero se llama chicharro.
> 
> Para encontrar algo con el volumen y el crecimiento en términos absolutos de amazon y a esa velocidad de crecimiento no hace falta rascar nada, muy pocas acciones en el mundo tienen eso y son precisamente las más populares, las más intercambiadas y están en los principales índices de referencia al per que están.



Ok. Si a ti te funciona esa idea me parece bien. Prefiero comprar empresas que crecen la mitad que Amazon y en vez de PER 140 están a PER 14. Si quieres saber lo que pasa con empresas con altas expectativas y PER hinchados, mírate la gráfica de Fevertree. Cuando veas la caída enorme, no es que dejara de ganar pasta, simplemente "el mercado" decidió que ya no ganaba lo que ellos consideraban que debería para sostener esas valoraciones.


----------



## javiwell (11 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok. Si a ti te funciona esa idea me parece bien. Prefiero comprar empresas que crecen la mitad que Amazon y en vez de PER 140 están a PER 14. Si quieres saber lo que pasa con empresas con altas expectativas y PER hinchados, mírate la gráfica de Fevertree. Cuando veas la caída enorme, no es que dejara de ganar pasta, simplemente "el mercado" decidió que ya no ganaba lo que ellos consideraban que debería para sostener esas valoraciones.



Aunque a menudo empresas con per elevado están infladas de precio, también ocurre que las empresas más exitosas de la historia tenian un per muy elevado y luego resultaron estar infravaloradas.

Lo que que me atrae de amazon no es el per alto en si, sino las características que hacen que esa empresa tenga una especial ventaja sobre las demás para competir a mi juicio.

No apostaría todo a ella pero creo que es interesante tenerla en cartera como posible petardazo al alza a largo plazo


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Aunque a menudo empresas con per elevado están infladas de precio, también ocurre que las empresas más exitosas de la historia tenian un per muy elevado y luego resultaron estar infravaloradas.
> 
> Lo que que me atrae de amazon no es el per alto en si, sino las características que hacen que esa empresa tenga una especial ventaja sobre las demás para competir a mi juicio.
> 
> No apostaría todo a ella pero creo que es interesante tenerla en cartera como posible petardazo al alza a largo plazo



Posible petardazo ya dio. O la esperas en 20.000 dólares en diez años?


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Posible petardazo ya dio. O la esperas en 20.000 dólares en diez años?



En diez años espero que pueda doblar o triplicar su valor y, como la acción unitaria tiene un precio que supera un salario mensual medio, supongo que se hará un split o varios sucesivos. Es decir que si tenías una acción de 2.500 euros pasas a tener dos acciones de 1.250 después del split.

En los últimos 5 años la acción ha multiplicado su valor por 5, y la cifra de ventas de la empresa ha estado superando las expectativas del mercado cada año y mi intuición (que no es garantía de nada) me dice que la cifra de ventas de amazon, es muy probable que continúe superando las expectativas de crecimiento del mercado.

¿Por qué? Precisamente porque el mercado es muy prudente cuando estima grades crecimientos en las ventas futuras, y sí, valora a un PER mucho más alto que otras empresas, pero tímidamente más alto en relación a lo que creo que podrían ser las ventas futuras, porque no hay una probabilidad 100% de las expectativas futuras.

Si las expectativas futuras del mercado fueran correctas, el precio de la acción de amazon hace 5 años debería haber estado más bien en 2.200 euros y no en 500 euros y... ya tenía un PER muy alto entonces.


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2020)

Esta es la evolución de las ventas mundiales de Amazon en el período 2014-2019 en miles de millones de dolares por segmento de actividad:




Estamos hablando de una empresa que factura ya en torno a 1/4 del PIB del España y que ha tardado muy pocos años en alcanzar ese volúmen... no descarto para nada que las ventas puedan llegar a un billón en 10 años


----------



## porcospin (12 Jun 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta es la evolución de las ventas mundiales de Amazon en el período 2014-2019 en miles de millones de dolares por segmento de actividad:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 344810
> 
> ...



Pues imaginate que hubiera muchos accionistas que han comprado con un opinión similar a la tuya _"no descarto para nada que las ventas puedan llegar a un billón en 10 años" . C_omo decrezca el ritmo de crecimiento a años vista o se vea como un imposible, pues podrán seguir vendiendo y creciendo pero les tocará batacazo.

Han tardado muy poco, porque se han focalizado en crecer, como pueden permitirse muchas empresas/startups de USA, habra que ver como balancean el ritmo de recogida y crecimiento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta es la evolución de las ventas mundiales de Amazon en el período 2014-2019 en miles de millones de dolares por segmento de actividad:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 344810
> 
> ...



Es que creo que no entiendes de que te estamos hablando. Nadie dice que Amazon sea una mala empresa o que no crezca. Decimos que Amazon, está sobrevalorada con unas valoraciones que no se sostienen por ningún lado. Pero no es sólo Amazon, le pasa a Tesla, a Square, a Uber, a Beyond Meat etc etc por el simple hecho de que el mercado americano, y en especial las acciones "cool" americanas, están con una burbuja de tres pares de cojones.

Yo no sé si te leíste las declaraciones de Bezos diciendo que quieto todo el mundo, que estaban facturando más por el covid pero que también están teniendo muchísimos más gastos, y que no aseguraba que se tradujera en mayores beneficios. 

Tú eres un believer y ya está. Te da igual per 140 qué 300. Como Amazon crece pues la valoración lo aguanta todo. Suerte con tu inversión. De veras deseo que te vaya muy bien. Pero yo jamás invertiré en una empresa con la mentalidad de que me da igual que esté a X precio o a 5X.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2020)

¿Llegaste a entrar con Airbus?

Yo entre a 58. Lo sé. Tarde. Pero me esta aguantando bien.

Mi sueño es una caida constante hasta los 45 en los próximos meses si hay mas Coronitas e ir comprando mas.


----------



## porcospin (12 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> ......
> 
> *Tú eres un believer* y ya está. Te da igual per 140 qué 300. Como Amazon crece pues la valoración lo aguanta todo.
> ......



*"El Believer"* esa es la llave de cualquier negocio piramidal. 
Pero a algunos les sale bien, incluso mas de un negocio de esos, pero de toda la gente que ha estado en piramidales creo que sólo 1 no ha palmado (y ni estoy seguro)


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tú eres un believer y ya está. Te da igual per 140 qué 300. Como Amazon crece pues la valoración lo aguanta todo. Suerte con tu inversión. De veras deseo que te vaya muy bien. Pero yo jamás invertiré en una empresa con la mentalidad de que me da igual que esté a X precio o a 5X.



Todos somos believer ¿O tú si que conoces los flujos de caja futuros de las empresas que compras?

No me da igual comprar más caro o más barato, pero la referencia del PER de este año para considerar cara o barata una acción con perspectivas de crecimiento me parece una patata. 

La cosa es saber si la acción está cara o barata y tan believer sois los que la consideráis cara como los que podemos pensar que está barata, de hecho el mercado hace que oferta y demanda (believers y no believers) se pongan de acuerdo en un precio todos los días. 

Por supuesto me puedo equivocar, no me creo en posesión de la verdad sobre lo que ocurrirá en el futuro y también os deseo a todos que os vaya lo mejor posible en vuestras inversiones. 

Descartar las empresas con un PER muy elevado es una buena medida de seguridad en tus inversiones que también puede hacer que descartes las mejores oportunidades. Si esto no fuera así bastaría mirar el PER de una empresa para ganar dinero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> *"El Believer"* esa es la llave de cualquier negocio piramidal.
> Pero a algunos les sale bien, incluso mas de un negocio de esos, pero de toda la gente que ha estado en piramidales creo que sólo 1 no ha palmado (y ni estoy seguro)



No quiero llamar piramidal a Amazon, porque es un empreson. Pero la gente entra en Amazon, no por el empreson que es, sino por la creencia de que no va a bajar nunca. Es un FOMO de libro. Y eso pasa en Amazon, en Tesla, en Nikola (está si que es putísimo humo y una estafa piramidal) y en muchas otras empresas americanas.

Tenéis que pensar que estamos en la primera crisis donde la gente puede comprar acciones desde el móvil a coste cero prácticamente. Eso hace que las acciones conocidas y populares se disparen. Pero cuando esas empiecen a caer, y ese dinero desde el móvil salga tan rápido como entro, que va a pasar? Nadie lo sabe, porque como digo, es territorio inexplorado.

Haciendo un símil es como si Mercadona cotizara en España. Estoy seguro que durante la cuarentena como todo el mundo iba al Mercadona y lo veía lleno, la gente empezaría a comprar sus acciones a fuego. Y subiría mientras todo baja, así que más gente entra, y vuelve a subir, más gente que entra y gente dentro dobla la apuesta. Luego te sale Roig diciendo, oye espera, que tenemos un aumento en costes brutal y NO vamos a ganar más dinero que hace un año, aunque facturemos más. Pero las gacelas ...andan fuera de sí y esto ya no lo para nadie. Y si el PER de Mercadona sube a 70, pues que suba, que más da?!?!! Hay que pegar el pelotazo con el dinero del ERTE, como mi primo paco. No voy a ser yo menos


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Todos somos believer ¿O tú si que conoces los flujos de caja futuros de las empresas que compras?
> 
> No me da igual comprar más caro o más barato, pero la referencia del PER de este año para considerar cara o barata una acción con perspectivas de crecimiento me parece una patata.
> 
> ...



PER 30 es un PER alto. PER 140 es un no tocar ni con un palo en mis tesis de inversión. Igual que no toco empresas de sectores que no me gustan, o no toco empresas con deudas enormes, o no toco empresas con años de pérdidas etc etc. Mejor perder un coste de oportunidad por no entrar, que entrar mal en algo. Eso es algo que sigo a rajatabla.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Jun 2020)

A mi no me interesan empresas con per superior a 15 . Cuando el valor de una accion supera con tanto los beneficios empresariales de una empresa , hay un componente ponzi . Es un valor empresarial bursatil ciertamente pero con un componente de esquema piramidal . Una accion que necesita pagarse con los beneficios empresariales de mas de 20-30 años no me atrae para nada , en ese tiempo la vida da muchas vueltas. En cualquier momento la gente empieza a salir y te quedas pillado .


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Pues imaginate que hubiera muchos accionistas que han comprado con un opinión similar a la tuya _"no descarto para nada que las ventas puedan llegar a un billón en 10 años" . C_omo decrezca el ritmo de crecimiento a años vista o se vea como un imposible, pues podrán seguir vendiendo y creciendo pero les tocará batacazo.



Pues podría ser, como también podría ser que una ingente masa de gente no haya comprado esta acción con la opinión de que se reducirá el ritmo de crecimiento de la facturación y al final toque subida de precio


----------



## Hispano-suiza (12 Jun 2020)

Muy interesante
Muchas gracias.

Una Multinacional Farmaceutica que siempre tienen ganancias es Galenicare. Yo no entiendo nada, pero bueno. Esta la conozco d eprimera mano.
Saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2020)

Nope. Forterra está fuera de mi cartera objetivo ahora mismo. Lo más parecido por sector y país que tengo en cartera objetivo es Redrow, que es una putísima joya


----------



## Frostituto (24 Jul 2020)

No te estás planteando salirte de todo en breves?


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Sep 2020)

Redrow ha roto soportes de forma clara, yo la espero más abajo, si, probablemente en esos mínimos de marzo. Respecto al divi, imagino que como la mayoría de empresas dará un divi pequeño en 2021 y tratará de volver a divis más altos a partir de 2022. Ese es el escenario con el que yo trabajo al menos


----------



## serator (21 Sep 2020)

Mira esta *Waste Management, Inc.* hay que rebuscar en la basura a ver como la ves, yo la tengo desde que salió en bolsa.


----------



## Don Bigote (21 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mondi, que es una de las empresas que tengo en mi lista y que me parece una pasada, decide por prudencia retirar el dividendo de este año. Y ojo que tienen para pagarlo. Me parece una decisión muy prudente y acertada. Además hace dos semanas hicieron los deberes y emitieron un bono de 750 kilos a parte de un vencimiento de un bono por 500 millones en septiembre de este año, no tienen ningún vencimiento más de deuda hasta 2024. Para mí es un ejemplo de empresa prudente y que cuida su balance.
> 
> Mondi well-placed to withstand an extended period of uncertainty



Pues en mondi me acabo de fijar yo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Pues en mondi me acabo de fijar yo.




Es una gran empresa. De las de entrar y dormir a pierna suelta por la noche. Para una cartera conservadora es una joya.


----------

